# Taladro PCB



## Rikimaru (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola a todos genial encontrar un foro donde se puedan hacer este tipo de preguntas, ya que tengo una y segun mi instructor de electronica se puede pero el no respondio a a todas mis dudas, asi que pondre mi duda aqui y vere si alguien de aqui ya paso por eso o puede ayudar.

Bueno estoy intentando armar un minitaladro para cuando se hagan circutos impresos, sea mas facil hacer las perforaciones para instalar los componentes y usar un taladro normal es muy pesado y no agarra las brocas de 3/64 y 1/32, encontre un diagrama que si les interesa lo pongo pero aun no entiendo como con un motor de 12v DC, un taladro de tienda anuncia que llega hasta 12000 rpm, cuando yo solo he encontrado motores electricos de 12v de hasta 2200 rpm , ahora mi pregunta es si armo un taladro con ese motor sera suficiente o nesecito agregar algo mas, alguien aqui ya armo un minitaladro? si es asi estas dispuesto a compartir tus experiencias ?¿.

quizas me digan por que no solo compras uno , bueno me gustaria pero realmente se sale de mi presupuesto solo he encontrado el mas barato a un equivalente de 60 dls, lo que se me hace muy caro realmente cuando un taladro normal te cuesta 30 dls, 

Ideas, comentarios por favor queiro tener todo bien en claro para hacer un buen proyecto hacer mi propio minitaladro por que veo que es muy util para las practicas, y darle mejor presentacion por ejemplo con una punta de esmeril puedes alisar las esquinas rapidamente y hasta darles forma redoneada.

en fin Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Intenta buscar algo en casas de rezagos de electronica (Motor).
El motor no necesita ser de potencia, con cualquier motor de unos 24 VCC 1 A unas 3000 RPM te funcionara, te sugiero de CC porque son mas compactos. Lo importante es que sea de buena construccion, montado sobre rodamientos a bolilla, que no caliente demasiado.
Si pretendes empezar despacio un motor de "Scalectric" te puede servir.
El mandril (Porta broca) lo puedes mandar a hacer a algun tornero.
Yo use un porta puntas de destornillador y lo adapte al motor.
En las casas que venden articulos para gasistas suelen tener un porta calisuar, que tambien se puede adaptar.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Rikimaru (Ago 5, 2007)

genial, tenia esa duda que si un motor de esa velocidad funcionaria bien, si lo que intento solo es perforar la baquelita, no es muy dura pero si queiro que queden bien acomodaditos, y un taladro asi ayuda bastante, gracias por tu respuesta por lo que veo no ocupo ni poner ningun circuto especial ni nada el motor es suficiente y un encendido de presion, para quem ientras presione este funcionando el taladro.

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Verifica bien para que tension es tu motor antes de enchufar nada ! ! ! !


----------



## steinlager (Ago 6, 2007)

pues mira yo hiice uno con un motor de radiograbador... y lo hice con 2 mechas intercambiables (1mm y 0.75mm). Tu motor seguramente tendra el eje q sobresaldria 1 cm + o -.... Agarra 1 corona de los autitos estos scaletrix... y monta la mecha arriba de la misma, sujetala bien y despues solo debes insertar la corona en el eje. Y eso es todo ...

Me olvidaba.... no le pidas demasiado pues solo tiene 3200 rpm aprox... y si no uno de alguna electrovalvula


----------



## Rikimaru (Ago 6, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Verifica bien para que tension es tu motor antes de enchufar nada ! ! ! !



De acuerdo, y si lo checare muy bien si no me saldra mas caro estar remplazando los motores.



			
				steinlager dijo:
			
		

> pues mira yo hiice uno con un motor de radiograbador... y lo hice con 2 mechas intercambiables (1mm y 0.75mm). Tu motor seguramente tendra el eje q sobresaldria 1 cm + o -.... Agarra 1 corona de los autitos estos scaletrix... y monta la mecha arriba de la misma, sujetala bien y despues solo debes insertar la corona en el eje. Y eso es todo ...
> 
> Me olvidaba.... no le pidas demasiado pues solo tiene 3200 rpm aprox... y si no uno de alguna electrovalvula



se que no realmente muy fuerte no sera igual a uno de tienda lo que queiro es algo que funcione si ya veo mas adelante que seguire nesecitandolo considerare comprar uno comercial si da problemas o le falta poder pero mientras considero que es una buena forma de aprender al inicio no crees ?

Gracias por sus respuestas y saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola he creado este post para escuchar ideas sobre la construccion de un taladro de tipo mesa para agujerar las PCB y sostener de forma precisa las dalgadas mechas/brocas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 7, 2007)

Opcion 1: Te compras un taladro de mesa o de pie.
Opcion 2: Te compras un taladro comun y corriente y un pie para convertirlo en taladro de mesa.
Opcion 3: Te tomas un buen te de tilo y haces las perforaciones con calma y cuidado, sin mencionar buen pulso.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Yo el primer taladro lo arme con un motor de deshuase de 24 VCC 1A y 18000 Rpm, todavia lo tengo.
Deshuase = desarmadero = chatarrero = resciclador electronico

Ya en otra oportunidad escribi como adaptar la broca, bueno vamos de vuelta.
Los gasistas emplean una herraienta (Calisuar) para limpiar los picos de gas de artefactos que funcionan con este fluido, el porta calisuar es un portabroca excelente, hay que adaptarlo al motor.

Existen por lo menos por aqui unos porta brocas para ser usados a mano que tambien se pueden adaptar facilmente.

Si tienen un amigo tornero van y lo torturan para que les fabrique un madril (Portabroca) que cierre hasta 0,6 mm, no es nada dificil, vere si subo una foto como para que lleven de muestra. 

Totalmente desaconsejado taladro tipo Dremel, tornos colgantes y otras cosas similares, para mi gusto vibran mucho, se pierde sensibilidad al perforar, o sea no me gustan.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 7, 2007)

Por mi parte desaconsejo todo taladro que gire por sobre las 1000 Rpm.
Cuanto mas rapido gira mayor velocidad en el borde de la borca, se desafila mas rapido, se quiebra mas seguido y camina (hace agujeros ovalados) mas pronto.
Si aun asi queires adaptar un motor, quizas lo puedas montar sobre un pie de los que vienen para taladros comunes, que tienen todo el sistema para bajar por medio de una palanca. Eso deberia aumentar tu precision.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si aun asi queires adaptar un motor, quizas lo puedas montar sobre un pie de los que vienen para taladros comunes, que tienen todo el sistema para bajar por medio de una palanca. Eso deberia aumentar tu precision.
> Saludos.


Exactamente eso es lo que busco
Algo asi:





El problema es que no he encontrado la forma mecanica de hacerlo.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 8, 2007)

la idea es perfecta pero no se como podriamos poner la brocas ,


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 8, 2007)

No entiendo lo que tiene que girar.
Entiendo que suba y baje pero no que baje.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-27815056-soporte-para-taladro-stingray-nuevo-en-caja-cerrada-1-_JM_
Armarlo sobre un soporte como ese no te parece? Son baratos y solucionas todo el problema de la movilidad.
Dime que opinas el resto seria facil
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Preferiria hacerlo. pero gracias por la opcion.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 9, 2007)

Para hacerlo debes hacer una guia con una cremallera, que se accione por una palanca con un piñon.
Muy similar en concepto a los exprimidores de naranjas a palanca (porque no utilizar las partes de ellos?)
Supongo que pretendes hacerlo en metal. En madera me parece medio impractico.
Otra seria dejar el taladro fijo y mover la mesa. ya sea horizontalmente o verticalmente.
Otra seria montar el taladro sobre cuatro guias con resortes, exactamente como una fresadora. Con poca presion podrias hacer accionar el taladro, pero me parece menos practico.
Se que no son ideas muy innovadoras pero los taladros de mesa se hacen iguales desde hace años. por algo sera no?
Saludos.


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2007)

mira el primer y unico taladro que hice y que conservo lo hice adaptando un motor de ac monofasico que tenia por la casa rodando, y utilizando agujas hipodermicas (las de las inyecciones) como brocas que son baratas y vienen en distintos grosores y tamaños, y hasta ahora me ha funcionado  muy bien


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bueno ya tengo la idea para hacer el soporte pero ahora hace falta la broca que soporte mechas desde 0,7- 0,5 mm
Alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2007)

Bosquejo para ir a molestar al tornero


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

La verdad que si voy para el tornero de la esquina, me saca los ojos con ese proyecto. Que por cierto está muy bueno Fogonazo, creo que pediré una cotizacion a esa compañía. jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## El nombre (Nov 10, 2007)

Hay unos portabrocas que va bien para eso. Es una cabeza pequeña y puede atornillarse o con soporte para meter en uno para brocas más grandes.
En el Leroy si recuerdo bien y sale por 4€ (supongo que en cualquier ferretería medio decente debe tener


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Por lo menos tenes ferreterias decentes. en mi ciudad creo qu no llegarian ni a medio decente. ya he buscado ese artilugio y nada. pero voy a buscar un roto matic quemado a ver si todavia tiene el sistema porta broca parecido al de fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2007)

El Mandril, con motorito y todo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Podrias poner una foto mas clara?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 10, 2007)

Yo te diria o que te compres un mandril para taladro de 1/4 que son muy baratos y en las ferreterias se consiguen. Eso te va a agarra cualquier broca con total precisión y bien centrada, cosa que es fundamental. (Y seguro mas barato que cualquier trabajo al torno)
Sino fijate que venian unos portamachos para hacer roscas muy finitos y que funcionan segun el principio de fogonazo y que tambien eran económicos, si los podes adaptar todo joya!
Saludos.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 10, 2007)

bueno, yo tengo un taladro que me ayudaron a construir (como soy principiante se podria decir que me lo hicieron, yo ayude   )

Esto es para tí anthony espero y te sirva de mucho   

Es mi taladro, con el perforo en mi placa siempre y para que, me sirve de mucho, funciona con una fuente de alimentacion de 10 a 12v.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Se ve muy bueno. pero lo mandaste a hacer con un tornero?


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 12, 2007)

no, como te digo, un señor que tiene su puestito de electronica, me ayudo a hacerlo, (bueno, el lo hizo casi todo).

 Aqui en paruro se puede conseguir todas las cosas necesarias.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pues tienes la ventaja de tener tiendas electronicas completas. ops:


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aqui estan las fotos del prototipo que armé! Saludos:

Una vista de cerca del montaje:






Todo el taladro completo, solo me falta conseguir una buena base y además un asiento hueco para evitar que la mecha se coma de manera avanzada!





Mandril casero con boquilla de gas


----------



## steinlager (Feb 29, 2008)

mmmm y para q es ese pedazo de chapa ahi con el motor?


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 29, 2008)

es un taladrito de PCB como explica el titulo...y se ve que esta en proceso...por que le falta la base..


----------



## steinlager (Feb 29, 2008)

ya se q es un taladro, lo q no entiendo es para q es esa chapa...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Bien Antoni Congratulations quedo Arrechisimo como dicen sus paisanos, (bue lo importante es que funsiona.  

PD: Aguante el poxipol. Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 29, 2008)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> ya se q es un taladro, lo q no entiendo es para q es esa chapa...




es un brazo ya que el pulso te  juega malas pasadas y a veces se te parte la Mechas...


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 29, 2008)

steinlager y jose_flash la chapa es para que empujes hacia abajo en la punta y haga fuerza para poder taladrar la placa


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 29, 2008)

Bien Anthony... veo que te decidiste por el tipo bisagra... Ahora solo te falta una buena base, un resorte y un tornillo regulador para elegir el recorrido de la broca.

Ah, la chapa no es para hacer más fuerza, sino para controlar el movimiento. La fuerza que hay uqe hacer es minima y no se necesita semejante palanca, el largo es el necesario para minimizar la deriva de la mecha.

Saludos

PD: Poxipol debe estar contento...


----------



## steinlager (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahora si lo entendi...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Exacto.. Ademas con el largo de esa chapa estoy más comodo!  El taladro funciona a la perfeccion y ya lo acabo de estrenar! jejejeje

PD: Grax x lo de arrecho!


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 29, 2008)

ok. una consulta ¿de donde sacan el mandril para poner la mecha?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yo utilizé una boquilla de gas y luego lateralmente hice 2 agujeros para meter 2 tornillos: Uno fijo y otro movil! Finalmente uní todo con pegamiento exposico de alta calidad (necesario) de SECADO LENTO....!


----------



## ciri (Feb 29, 2008)

Gracias!.. saque varias ideas....... tengo un par de motores que me están esperando...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jejejejeje a mi se me hizo mas facil hacer las PCB con este artefacto! 50% menos de tiempo!


----------



## ciri (Feb 29, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Jejejejeje a mi se me hizo mas facil hacer las PCB con este artefacto! 50% menos de tiempo!



Si seguro!.. yo estaba pensando en comprarme un torno de mano, son muy prácticos,, y no se me había pasado por la cabeza hacerlo con algún motor de los que tengo.. tengo algunos que van a la medida...

Anthony, un detalle de tu dispositivo, creo que tendrías que ver eso de colocarle la bisagra porque la mecha de ese modo no estaría entrando a 90º, con una placa de 1mm, no se debe notar pero si  pones algo más grueso se nota.. por ahí un tornillo sin fin sujetado en la bisagra para regular la altura, es lo que se me ocurre ahora en el momento...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Amigo ya eso fue resuelto por el amigo Pitagoras! Por eso el brazo es tan largo! ademas el dispositivo no está completo: falta una tieza que evita que el taladro se valla completamente hacia abajo! Los huecos quedan perfectos, deberias ver los anteriores (en los cuales empleaba mechas caseras) y la diferencia es brutal!


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 1, 2008)

Eh quiero mi credito yo te hice los calculos de la deriva de la mecha!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

EDIT1: Los calculos vienen del amigo Franco jejeje


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

anthony te queda bien centrada la mecha?


----------



## ciri (Mar 1, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo ya eso fue resuelto por el amigo Pitagoras! Por eso el brazo es tan largo! ademas el dispositivo no está completo: falta una tieza que evita que el taladro se valla completamente hacia abajo! Los huecos quedan perfectos, deberias ver los anteriores (en los cuales empleaba mechas caseras) y la diferencia es brutal!



jaja esta bien.. mientras que queden mejor que antes!..

pero tan feos eran?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nico17: Si quedó centrada!

Ciri: Si, los anteriores eran gigantescos y por el lado de los componentes era como un volvan en minuatura jejejeje! Además se me dificultaba la soldadura ya que los pad's se iban con las perforaciones!


----------



## ciri (Mar 4, 2008)

jaja.. creo que era más falta de práctica que otra cosa....

con la ezcusa de que reanude mis vacaciones...

, estoy haciendo un diseño de un tornito para las placas, en cuento tenga algo mejor planteado.. se los muestro..


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 4, 2008)

ola mirad yo estoy en el mismo proyecto pero mi motor es de una depuradoras de agua de una piscina  y consume 4 amp.( viene con un transformador)  y mi fuente de LM317T no aguanta mas de 3 Amp. entonces quisiera como regular la velocidad de giro del motor si alterar su grandisima fuerza ...... iba a hacerlo con un drimer o como se diga..pero eso con los motores pequeños le afecta a la fuerza ...y creo que lo que hace es reducir los amperios...   entonces quiero saber si con esto funcionara ....



http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Yo creo que por cualquier medio electrónico vas a tener pérdida de fuerza, aunque no se para que necesites semejante potencia.
Si quieres reducir velocidad y conservar fuerza deberas hacer una reducción mecánica, es decir poleitas o engranajes.
El PWM lo que hace es enviar pulsos de corriente, es como apagar y prender el motor, algo vas aperder seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Mar 4, 2008)

Lo que dice electro aficionado, es más que correcto..

y vuelvo a preguntar!. para que tanta potencia? es un plastico de 3mm lo que tenes que agujerear!..

Te puedo agregar, que si conseguís la curva de la cupla del motor (algo asi como el data sheet del motor), podrías ver como varía la fuerza en función de la corriente, y darte verificar que te funcione según la corriente que vos le pasas...


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 4, 2008)

mas que nada era para reducir velocidad o aumentan para el motor..lo digo por que el motor que tengo es uno de 12 V 1 A y otro de 4 A 12 V ( este me viene mejor por que tengo un mandril que le va bien...) y vi que el PWM pornia : Gracias a que funciona por modulación de ancho de pulso la fuerza del motor se ve poco afectada incluso a velocidades mínimas.,... y lo de controlar la velocidad es por que nunca viene mal...porder jugar con la velocidad..a ya si por casualidad lo ago..un IRF330 o 570 vale verdad..


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

Jose_flash aunque el motor sea de 4 A, significa que a potencia máxima, consumirá esa corriente. 
Como dicen los chicos del foro, no precisas tanta potencia, por lo que no llegarás a consumir los 4 A si empleas ese motor. suerte


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yo creo que uno de 12 Volt 1A funciona correcto! Si vamos al caso, mi motor es de uno 4A y solo consume 1,7 A cuando agujereo las placas y para rematar el cuento todo esto a solo 6 volt!

Espero que alguien mas me muestre las fotitos de sus taladros!


----------



## unbas (Mar 5, 2008)

*anthony123*

Si aun sigues con el tema del taladro para hacer el soporte podrias usar Tubos de Pvc y para hacer subir y bajar el taladro se podrian usar las tapas de los tubos de pvc.

Las tapas de las tuberias de pvc tienen el diametro justo como para encajar, por lo tanto si cortamos la parte que hace de tope, nos quedaria un anillo que podria, moverse perfectamente por el tubo haciendo asi que el taladro suba y baje.

Solo faltaria acoplar bien el taladro al anillo, y hacerle un agujerito para hacer presion contra el tubo.

Espero que pueda servir de algo


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Entiendo muy bien tu idea, pero con el sistema que implementé, el margen de desviacion es minimo (Gracias a pitagora y a franco) y no quiero gastar en algo que ya tengo"!

PD: Muchas gracias por tu alternativa, espero ver fotos de sus montajes!


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 5, 2008)

entonces con mi fuente de 3 A puedo hacer funcionar el motor sin quemarla...¿?


----------



## unbas (Mar 5, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Entiendo muy bien tu idea, pero con el sistema que implementé, el margen de desviacion es minimo (Gracias a pitagora y a franco) y no quiero gastar en algo que ya tengo"!
> 
> PD: Muchas gracias por tu alternativa, espero ver fotos de sus montajes!



La verdad esque yo de electronica no tengo ni idea ... tengo que hacerme unos cuantos circuitos para un par de proyectos que tengo y vi este post, dado que me encantan las chapucillas funcionales ..... pues seguramente me lo haga 

De echo toy empezando a hacerme los tubos  Motores de RC tengo unos cuantos .... solo me faltaria la broca y un sistema de sujeccion, para ella


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Para jose_flah: 





			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que uno de 12 Volt 1A funciona correcto! Si vamos al caso, mi motor es de uno 4A y solo consume 1,7 A cuando agujereo las placas y para rematar el cuento todo esto a solo *6 volt*



Para unbas: Amigo puedes emplear un boquilla de gas y mucho exposi como yo hice!


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 5, 2008)

ok ..gracias...


----------



## unbas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bueno como esto me ha parecido un "aparato" o Brico bastante bueno me he puesto manos a la obra:

Ingredientes:

1.- Motor RC

1.- Cacho de tubo PVC 32mm (diametro)

1.- Tapon PVC 32mm (diametro)

2.- Empalmes PVC 32mm (diametro)

Aqui os dejo unas fotillos de como ha quedado, solo me falta colocarle unos soportes, en el tapon, para que cuando encienda el motor no se caiga 

Bueno ahi queda!


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Unbas te quedó muy bueno el taladro!

Tu diseño ya se parece mucho a esos taladros de mesa...creo que con mas tubos se puede lograr algo mas complejo...ya me dejaste pensando 

Saludos.


----------



## unbas (Mar 5, 2008)

tengo un monton de cosas echas con los tubitos de pvc, ahora estoy intentando aprender a hacer circuitos, para un proyecto que tengo de un control de antenas, manejado por servos y aliementado con dos USB de pc. y como tengo que hacerme unas cuantas baquelitas .... pues mira ya tengo soporte de taladro 

PD: Se me olvidaba comentar que la junta de PVC hay que limarla para que pueda moverse a lo largo del tubo ya que tiene un pequeño relive en el medio


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Excelente diseño! Me  parece que tu mandril es comercial no?


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 5, 2008)

El sueño de Anthony123

YouTube - PCB drilling
YouTube - PCB CNC Circuit Board Drilling Machine
YouTube - Meccano Milling Machine


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 5, 2008)

Que opinan de armar uno CNC (control numerico computado) para que agujeree las placas solo, dándole las coordenadas. Será muy complicado con un par de motores paso a paso y siguiendo la forma de posicionamiento q usan los discos rígidos? Hace un tiempo que estoy con esa idea dando vueltas.

Perdón...  es como para empezar un nuevo post? ops:


----------



## unbas (Mar 6, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Excelente diseño! Me  parece que tu mandril es comercial no?



Perdona, te refieres a lo que he echo?

Para nada es comercial 

Lo hice con sobras de tubos de PVC que tenia por casa, aun me queda arreglar el tema de la punta del taladro, ya que oscila bastante con el soporte que le he puesto, tengo que buscarme otra manera de nivelar el bastago del motor con la broca, y si pudiese darle algo mas de potencia, dado que el motor con 5v del USB ..... queda muy justo, tanto que si aprieto demasiado puedo parar la punta


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 6, 2008)

unbas, deberias conseguir un mandril comercial, eso permitirá que las mechas (brocas) queden siempre centradas. saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2008)

Esto es para quiene viven en Bs As

No se si ya lo comente en algun lado, si es asi disculpen mi arterioesclerosis.

Sobre la calle Libertad en Cap.Fed, existen casas de venta de herramientas para joyeros y relojeros, estos emplean un "Porta destornillador" que puede llegar a alojar una mecha de 0,8mm de diametro, este abrá que adaptarlo en su otro extremo al motor.

Tambien sobre esa calle venden autostereos de dudosa procedencia, pero esa es otra historia.

No se circunscriban al ambito electronico, yo consegui mandriles (Porta brocas) en ferreterias, casas de articulos para plomeros, casas de artesanias, Etc. de echo tengo una bonita coleccion de mandriles (Mas de 10), ya me doy el "lujo" de tener un mandril para cada medida de broca

Incluso en algún lugar del foro describi como fabricarce uno con la ayuda de un amigo tornero

Por cierto  huso solo 3 medidas, 0.8, 1 y 1.2mm


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> Perdón...  es como para empezar un nuevo post? ops:



No, de hecho es para usar el buscador y encontrar el post larguisimo que ya existe.


Una pregunta para el taladro de PVC... no es la idea fijarlo a nada verdad? O sea, que se desplaza con todo el brazo y se apunta "a mano"?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Incluso en algún lugar del foro describi como fabricarce uno con la ayuda de un amigo tornero



Si mal no recuerdo (estoy de pasada y no tngo tiempillo de revisar las paginas) está en este mismo post! Lo descargue (muy bien diseño) pero los torneros aki son mas duros que sancocho de pato!


----------



## unbas (Mar 7, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> danko_tdq dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre la idea era dejalo fijado, pero, se puede usar sin problemas, un una mano sujetas el pvc y la pcb y despues bajas o subes el "taladro"


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 7, 2008)

Si lo dejas fijo considera que la distancia util entre el tubo de pvc y la broca es reducida, lo que te puede limitar el trabajo en placas grandes, por eso preguntaba especialmente.



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> sancocho de pato!



Que diablos es un sancocho?

Saludos


----------



## unbas (Mar 7, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si lo dejas fijo considera que la distancia util entre el tubo de pvc y la broca es reducida, lo que te puede limitar el trabajo en placas grandes, por eso preguntaba especialmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto pero, me lo he echo por que ahora mismo no tengo la dremel, ademas tampoco se mucho de electronica .... por no decir que no se nada     Solo me intereso la idea principal  y como tenia el material para hacerlo, pues lo he echo.


----------



## ciri (Mar 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto  huso solo 3 medidas, 0.8, 1 y 1.2mm




Mechas milimétricas... mmm interesante... son muy caras? es encontrable el lugar donde las compras?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Ciri si venis para cordoba Ferreteria la Bronca Humberto 1º y Alvear pleno centro compre una de 0.5 - 0.8 - 1 - 1.2 y 2mm alemanas  $60 las 5 . Saludos 

PD:  No es joda.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sancocho es una especie de sopa con muchas verduras y especias! Yo compre un kits de mechas: 3 de 1/32 avo de pulgada y 1 de 1/16 avo todo en 11,40 $ USD

Las mechas milimetricas( ejmp: 1,2mm) solo las empleo para pines grandes como regletas y cables gruesos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Electroaficionado preguntale a cualquiera que halla hecho la colimba ( servicio militar obligatorio), Eh algo asi como tirar lo que tengas a mano a la olla ( en este caso pato jaja)
revuelva un poco, y listo che. Saludos


----------



## ciri (Mar 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Totalmente desaconsejado taladro tipo Dremel, tornos colgantes y otras cosas similares, para mi gusto vibran mucho, se pierde sensibilidad al perforar, o sea no me gustan.



Tanto? yo me queria comprar uno!...

use uno de no se que marca.. y los agujeros salieron mas que bien..

la verdad me estan haciendo dudar, si lo que yo creo que es bien.. son orribles.. o tengo un don para agujerear placas no descubierto..


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Para mi una opcion es comprarle una base al taladro de mano!


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 8, 2008)

Me armaría un taladro con las ideas que han dicho...pero mejor espero a que le pase algo al hermano pequeño del Dremel. 

Me lo regaló un primo, cuesta unos 45 dolares(algo caro) , tiene un juego de brocas de diámetros: 0,5; 1,0; 1,5; 2,5; y 3,0 mm. y un juego de esmeriles y discos para cortar PCB's (rápido y efectivo)

No tiene el problema de las vibraciones que se tiene con uno mas grande como el Dremel.







Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 8, 2008)

Yo personalmente, creo que lo minitornos no son un modo adecuado de perforar. Son demasiado rápidos. Ningun fabricante de brocas recomienda altas velocidades. Yo tengo un taladro a batería. Tiene un máximo de 500 rpm, y no siempre lo uso a tope. Ayuda a aumentar el control en el trabajo y los agujeros en mi opinión salen mas limpios, sin mencionar que la broca dura más.

Para cortar placas tampoco los veo como la inversión preferida. Creo que levantan mucho polvo, cuando se pueden cortar con una pequeña sierra sin esfuerzo o directamente marcandolos con un cutter.

Por supuesto, al que le guste... que use lo que le venga comodo... 

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo corto las PCB's usando una caladora con cuchilla de corte fino! Es mucho más preciso que un esmeril y es más rapido que una sierrilla manual!


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo generalmente uso la sierra manual cuando son muchos cortes o tabletas grandes. El disco que trae al mini taladro lo utilizo cuando la sierra manual es demasiado grande a comparación del PCB a cortar. 

Es cierto eso de que genera mucho polvo pero se limpia rápido con un trapito mojado


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 11, 2008)

Yo las corto en un minuto, con un cortador manual de acrìlico. Salvo que yo mismo los fabrico con una hoja de sierra, y les doy la forma de "pico de loro". De hecho, aquì se conocen con ese nombre: PICOELORO. Todos los que trabajan con metacrilato o sea hojas de acrilico, los usan. 
Y son excelentes para cortar las placas de baquelita para hacer las pcbs. 
Como se usa? Pues se raya una, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco veces por donde quieres hacer el corte, hasta que se ve a trasluz la linea. Luego coges con ambas manos y pum!, parte como una galletita de mantequilla.  

Siempre me he preguntado por què se hacen un lìo para partirlas. Hasta he empleado el mismo metodo cuando son de fibra de vidrio, salvo que deben hacer mas pasadas, con el picoeloro


----------



## ciri (Mar 11, 2008)

como si fuera las que cortan vidrio... no?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Asi como lo haces lleva mucho trabajo! Con una sierrilla (electica o manual) el trabajo se hace mas rapido!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

¿Que proceso utiliza cada uno antes de la perforacion? Pre marcado? Mano alzada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Yo empleo 2 metodos, el de "BUSHELL" tambien con una herramienta "Casera" y el peresozo
que es con una guillotina de cortar chapa, este ultimo desperdicia mucho material pero en segundos corto cualquier placa.

Si esta la necesidad de hacer muchas placas iguales, arme una amoladora angular con un disco de corte fino, la monte en forma horizontal para que el disco quede vertical, un par de guias para mantener el corte a escuadra y a cortar.
Queda muy similar a una maquina que se usa para carpinteria


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Me referia a los agujeros.. pero tu aporte es muyy valido!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Para los agujeros utilizo un motor de bastante velocidad (18000 RPM) y los hago a pulso, el "Parkinson" todavia me lo permite.

Trabajo como si fuera un torno de dentista


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

18000? Me imagino que debes tener mechas por montones!


----------



## ciri (Mar 13, 2008)

Claro.. pero yo prefiero menos revoluciones... me da un poco de más precisión.. más que nada cuando marque muy poco la placa..


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 13, 2008)

Yo utilizo un mini "taladro" con motor de casetera, antes marcaba cada agujero con un clavo para q no zafe la mecha y se quede en el lugar, pero llevaba mucho tiempo. Ahora me aseguro q el ácido ataque bien el cobre de los agujeros y queda justo el lugar libre para q el taladro no zafe. Y siempre a pulso también.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Me parecio como muy excesivo 18000 RPM! Lo mio debe estar por las 2000 o menos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 18000? Me imagino que debes tener mechas por montones!



En realidad las mechas me duran meses, en general se me rompen por dejar el dispositivo "Tirado" por ahy con la mecha puesta, le cae algo encima y murio la mecha.

Existe una formula para el calculo de las RPM optimas de acuerdo al diametro de la mecha y en este caso seria de varios miles de RPM, la misma velocidad del motor que uso lo hace estable y el echo de que el mandril que le adose esta bien balanceado, no brirriirbbbbrrrraaaaaaaaa


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

jejeje bueno el mio bibra un poco jeje! Ya el cabezal de la primera mecha se fue al carajo!


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 13, 2008)

Yo uso un taladro a baterias de 12V, y no marco los puntos sino que dejo que el cloruro se encargue de marcar donde van las perforaciones. Como tengo velocidad regulable no corro el riesgo de que la mecha "camine" o patine.
Para mi 18000 RPM es una barbaridad para una mecha, a esa velocidad no corta, gasta. (No te estoy diciendo bárbaro, no me malinterpretes. . .)
Para cortar utilizo el método de marcar y partir (en vez de "picoelo" uso un cutter comun).
Si quiero cortar ángulos uso una sierra de dientes finos y ya fue.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Mar 14, 2008)

me torturaron tanto con las velocidades de corte y las tolerancias en el secundario!..

Un poco de información:
velocidad de corte:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velocidad_de_corte

Mechas:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broca


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2008)

El ser humano si es obsesivo con las mediciones! Hasta los cortes los miden! jejeje Algun fisico ilusionado aki?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Existen obseciones inutiles y calculos utiles.
La formulas de "ciri" es tendiente a optimizar el rendimiento de las herramientas de corte.
Segun el tipo de herramienta y el material a cortar habra una velocidad optima, mas lento que esta se pierde rendimiento, mas rapido se produce recalentamiento y desgaste prematuro de la herramienta.

Si consideramos una velocidad de corte para el pertinax de 200m/min (bastante conservadora, podria ser el triple sin problemas)

Formula de velocidad de corte:








Tendremos que las RPM correctas serian = (1000 * V(Velocidad de corte)) / (Pi * Diametro)

O (1000 * 200) / (3,14 * 0,75)

O  8000 RPM aprox

Odio las formulas, jamas me las acuerdo, pero reconosco que son utiles


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 14, 2008)

En wikipedia no dice nada de la velocidad de corte del pertinax, de donde saco ud que es de 200m/min ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Como dijo el famoso filosofo Argentino Alberto "Negro" Olmedo (Rosario, 24 de agosto de 1933 – Mar del Plata, 5 de marzo de 1988):

 " Y son años . . . "


Edit:

http://www.informaciónmecanica.com/310velocidadcorte.PNG


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 14, 2008)

Un tallerista que yo conoci usaba la siguiente formula empírica:

Si hace rulitos del material que se está cortando ----> La velocidad está bien.
Si saca un polvillo ----> Esta demasiado rápido.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 14, 2008)

jajaja ok fogonazo confio en ud, entonces sigo desarmando el Koinor nomas para hacer el taladro


----------



## ciri (Mar 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Un tallerista que yo conoci usaba la siguiente formula empírica:
> 
> Si hace rulitos del material que se está cortando ----> La velocidad está bien.
> Si saca un polvillo ----> Esta demasiado rápido.
> ...



Si eso tiene su verdad, después de años de usar una máquina terminas midiendo de esa forma (y el ruido tambien hace diferencia), pero creeme que los rulitos pueden ser muy grandes


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 15, 2008)

La unica vez que me salen rulos es cuando uso el taladro!  Con la cortadora posss claro que sale polvo pero el ruido es minimo ya que la hojilla es de corte fino!


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 16, 2008)

Sigo con la idea de hacer una taladradora CNC basándose en la idea de un disco rígido. Estuve pensando y se me ocurrió hacer una base redonda donde se ubicaría el PCB y a la cual haría girar mediante un motor paso a paso. Sobre uno de los díametros de esta base circular giratoria, se ubica un eje que sería el que desplace el taladro a travez de los radios de esta base redonda. Con esto llegaría a todos los puntos de la placa de PCB ubicada. Todavía no tengo bien claro como hacer para mover el taladro hacia abajo para perforar, pero seguramente será un diseño basado en el diseño de los tubos de PVC q comentaron antes. Les adjunto un boceto de como sería mi idea. 
Estoy viendo como voy a hacer la base giratoria, pero no es mucho problema, me preocupa más el sistema de subida y bajada. Por lo del desplazamiento concéntrico, ya encontré todo el sistema que puedo sacar de un Scanner viejo q tengo. Se les ocurre algo para la base y el sistema de bajada de la mecha?


----------



## menduco (Mar 16, 2008)

hola me intereso la idea de hacer este proyecto les comento q el motor que tengo es de una casetera, el mismo es de 9VDC, ahora bien nose como empezar, primero q nada no tengo una fuente asi que quisiera saber que opinion pueden darme si conviene que me compre un transformador con su respectivo rectificador o hacerlo con una bat de 9V.


por otro lado el motor tiene 4 cables uno es positivo y otro negativo (estan indicados) y los otros dos dicen A y B, alguien puede decirme si debo de utilizarlo en algo o dejarlos nomas

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Si pudieras poner una foto del motor para ver si es solo un motor o tiene algún enconder o algo. De todas formas supongo que conectando solo los sables positivo y negativo debería funcionar bien.

*danko_tdq:* Tu idea es buena, solo que me parece que necesitarías bastante resolución en el motor de la base giratoria cuando debés hacer agujeros en los extremos. Y el software se me hace que sería un dolor de cabeza tambien. Por lo demás está bueno, es una idea nueva y distinta que puede funcionar  


Para bajar el motor podrías usar un tornillo sin fin, con un microsiwtch estratégicamente colocado para saber en que momento toca la placa la mecha, y un motor que mueva el sin fin. La tuerca para el sin fin iría en el motor, y el sin fin agarrado al brazo de arriva.



Salu2!


----------



## menduco (Mar 16, 2008)

seria lo mejor pero no tengo camara jeje, para mi es un motor comun y corriente si es de una casetera vieja, tiene entre - y + un electrolitico de 100 micro x 16 v, eso se lo dejo o lo saco y le mando directo 9 v?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Retira toda la circuiteria y conecta el motor directo es mejor!  Puedes utilizar un transformador de 1 A 9 volt.. son muy comunes y baratos ( al menos en mi ciudad)


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> seria lo mejor pero no tengo camara jeje, para mi es un motor comun y corriente si es de una casetera vieja, tiene entre - y + un electrolitico de 100 micro x 16 v, eso se lo dejo o lo saco y le mando directo 9 v?



El capacitor dejalo. Alarga la vida del motor porque hace que se produzcan menos chispas entre las escobillas y el colector del motor.
Lo demás sacalo todo.
Y fijate que si conectas al revez el motor para que gire para el otro lado vas a tener que conectar al revez el capacitor tambien.


Salu2!


----------



## menduco (Mar 17, 2008)

totalmente drix! muchas gracias x la ayuda ahora falta ingenio

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Bueno si hay algo más que pueda agregar sobre el proyecto de *danko_tdq *es lo siguiente:

- Para el motor paso a paso que maneja la base giratoria tendrías que usar bastante reducción. Esto es por dos motivos: Para tener una buena resolución en los extremos de la base y para evitar vibraciones y ese tipo de inconvenientes.

- A la base le tenés que poner alguna clase de encoder, ya que si el PaP se salta un paso puede terminar como un queso suizo el PCB 

- El mecanismo para bajar el motor con un tornillo sin fin lo podés conseguir de una disquetera vieja. Las de 3 1/2'' suelen tener ese tipo de mecanismos con un pequeño PaP. Las de 5 1/4 la mayoría que vi no usan tornillos sin fin.

- Para conseguir un encoder podés pintar la parte de abajo de la base con lineas blancas y negras (varias) y un par de CNY-70 y tenés un encoder de muy buena resolución al tener una base de un radio considerable.

- Al brazo que lleva la mecha le pondría un encoder yo también. Fijate que las impresoras HP suelen tener un encoder para el carro que no es más que una pequeña tirita de plástico transparente de unos 5mm de ancho, que tiene miiiiles de miles de rayitas opacas. Podés usar eso y usar el sensor que está en el carro de la impresora que es muy simple.


Si pienso en algo más lo agrego!



Salu2!


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 17, 2008)

DriX, estan muy buenas tus ideas. estuve pensando y voy a mandar a un tornero para que me arme la base. Lo que me da miedo de ponerle un tornillo sin fin es que por ahi pierdo mucha velocidad de posicionamiento. La relacion de la reducción es bastante grande (entre el tornillo y la base redonda), por esto es que me preocupo. La ventaja de esto frente a engranajes es que el tornillo sin fin no va a perder la posición, es más estable.
El tema del motor que mueve la mecha creo que ya lo tengo solucionado, ni bien tenga algo concreto lo posteo con dibujos (si llego le pongo fotos), igualmente voy a revisar las disqueteras de 3 1/2 para ver que hay. 
Semana santa me va a sacar bastante tiempo de fabricación, pero por ahi lo puedo aprovechar para diseñar. (Como me gustaría tener un torno aca en casa...  )


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Los PaP de los tornillos sin fin de las disketeras son razonablemente rápidos, salvo que los quieras para una producción muy alta de PCB no creo que sea mayor problema.
Y acordate que un PaP es propenso a saltarse pasos, por eso te digo todo el tiempo que uses encoders, no hay que confiarse demasiado de los PaP.

La base la vas a conectar al motor con poleas o engranajes? Porque yo te recomendaría engranajes por la estabilidad, pero no me imagino de dónde podrás sacar ese tipo de engranajes. Y si ponés una correa que sea dentada! (revisá en impresoras y ese tipo de cosas que siempe hay).



Salu2!


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 17, 2008)

Yo pensaba ponerle directamente el tornillo sin fin al motor y hacerle los dientes a la circunferencia de la base redonda, creo que sería suficiente reducción. Vos que tenías en mente?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Me parece que estamos hablando de cosas distintas   

Vos querés girar la base con el sin fin?
Porque yo lo sugerí para bajar la mecha


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2008)

y que programa vas a utilizar? ¿en que lenguaje¿?


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 17, 2008)

jejej con lo facilito que es hacer uno a  como el de anthony.. y quereis que sea..todo electronico para mientras se hace la placa echaros una dormida..

.

PD: este findde me ago el mio en el tornito de mi tio.. os posteare fotos..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Si van a hacer algo asi, para un tipo como yo que hace 1 placa por semana, Tambien hagan una fresadora cnc para cortar la plaquetita, un braso robot para aplicarle la pintura protectora, ya que tan el el baile , una linea de montaje (ya que ta todo automatizado, que sea smd) y una maquinita que le haga el control de calidad.

Para que querria una persona comun y silvestre una maquina que le haga los huequitos si todo lo demas lo haces a pulmon...Es como fabricar una maquina de soldadora autogena, para prender puchos (cigarrillos). Mi humilde opinion. Saludos.

PD. Tengo una media armada, con los ejes de un scaner roto, y los motores de una teletipo (mas bien para fresadora).


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Con que controlas los motores? PIC+ H bridge?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

No sé a mi con que tenga una palanquita para subir y bajar la mecha me alcanza  
Yo solo ayudo a los que vienen con una idea!


Salu2!


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 17, 2008)

Bueno entonces estabamos hablando de cosas distintas..  
Como conclusion... Le pongo el tornillo al taladro y a la circunferencia la muevo como si fuera un engranaje gigante. 
Sigo pensando si me conviene que el taladro se mueva a lo ancho de la circunferencia o que se mueva como la pua de un tocadisco. Q será mejor?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> Como conclusion... Le pongo el tornillo al taladro y a la circunferencia la muevo como si fuera un engranaje gigante.


Exacto, era eso a lo que me referia.




			
				danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> Sigo pensando si me conviene que el taladro se mueva a lo ancho de la circunferencia o que se mueva como la pua de un tocadisco. Q será mejor?


A lo ancho, ¿Para qué complicarnos sin necesidad?
Salvo que me haya salteado algo creo que no hay ninguna ventaja con hacerlo como un brazo de tocadiscos. Y las desventajas son varias. Por enumerarte algunas tenemos:
- Una cantidad enorme de inercia, lo que hace que el motor tenga que hacer mucha fuerza, que se pueda saltar pasos (y por consiguiente hacer agujeros en otra parte) y nos resta velocidad.
- Se complicaría demasiado el software. No es lo mismo hacer algo que trabaje con formulas relativamente simples (hablando de una circunferencia) que hacer que trabaje con una curva exponencial o algo parecido que sería usando el sistema del brazo de tocadisco. Bleh, no se entendió nada  Bueno pero yo me entiendo   
- La fuerza que tendría que hacer el motor que empuja la mecha hacia abajo, sumada a la palanca del brazo harían que todo sea muy fragil e inestable.

Y seguramente hay más desventajas de usar ese sistema, pero por ahora pongo esas 



Salu2!


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 18, 2008)

Es cierto! Es probable que el brazo de palanca termine provocando sacudidas en el momento de taladrar. Mejor dejo el sistema que recorre todo el diametro. El soft no creo que sea demasiado complicado, sería cosa de pasar de coordenadas cartesianas a polares. Por ahi me voy a tener q buscar una buena forma de posicionarme al momento de arrancar.
Estuve mirando las disqueteras y consegui algo, asi que voy a ver como sería el diseño del porta taladro!


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

No quiero sonar amargo, pero me parece que trabajar en coordenadas rectangulares es más adecuado para fabricar placas, por varias razones, en especial que las placas son rectangulares (Doh') y que los agujeros se alinean respecto de ejes rectangulares tambien.

Creo que hacer una máquina que trabaje en polares (mas bien cilindricas verdad?) con desplazamiento de la herramienta en radio y en Z, y con desplazamiento de las placas en phi (no tengo el simbolito) si es que es eso lo que quieren hacer (yo lo entendi asi), es un engorro. La determinación del origen de coordenadas creo también es mas complicada, mientras que en rectangulares es simplementa una esquinita.

Me parece que atenta contra la precisión y complica las cuestiones de alineación, que no pueden ser tan criticas a veces pero poner un dil 18 o superior si los agujeritos no estan en linea. . . pues bueno ya sabemos.

Saludos.

Si digo rectangulares una vez mas me voy a volver rectangular.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Chequen este taladrito! El de la izquierda!

Como me gustaria tener uno asi ops: -->


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 19, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Chequen este taladrito! El de la izquierda!
> 
> Como me gustaria tener uno asi ops: -->



*Anthony:* pero eso es muy fácil de hacer!!! Querés que te de una mano?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Me gustaria hacerlo de forma de deslice vertical!


----------



## ciri (Mar 19, 2008)

a quien no le gustaria!..


----------



## steinlager (Mar 19, 2008)

pero tampoco seria demasiada ciencia, solo conseguir una cremallera, un engranaje y un resorte para q el taladro suba de nuevo a la posicion inicial


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pero hablo del acabado profesional y la vibracion deve ser minima


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pero hablo del acabado profesional y la vibracion deve ser minima




Para que la vibración no exista en ese tipo de agujereadoras se utiliza un sistema así:

Es una cremallera y un engranaje, como dijo el amigo *steinlager* más arriba, pero la ciencia está en el engranaje.
Ahora termino un dibujo en 3D para explicarte mejor y lo mando.


Salu2!


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

Bueno, acá te hice unos dibujitos bastante rudimentarios de cómo serian en teoría los engranajes.

Se trata de dos semi-engranajes iguales. Pero la idea radica en que están sobre el mismo eje pero "desfasados" un poco entre sí. (esto se puede apreciar en la imagen 1). Tienen un resorte para que estén siempre haciendo fuerza para tratar de "desfasarse" un poco más. Entonces al estar así contra la cremallera quedan siempre "apretados" y no existe el juego entre la cremallera y el engranaje.
El detalle del resorte puede apreciarse en la imagen 2. Es un simple alambre doblado que en un extremo está agarrado a uno de los semi-engranajes y en el otro extremo al otro semi-engranaje. Este resorte puede variar y tener otras formas, es solo un ejemplo a modo ilustrativo.

Con este sistema nos aseguramos un avance suave y sin juego ni vibraciones de la agujereadora, eso sí, siempre teniendo en cuenta de que las guías y los bujes estén bien hechos y lubricados.


Se entiende más o menos? Si no se entiende avisen y trato de explicarlo mejor, si es posible con otro dibujo.

Sepan disculpar la baja calidad de los dibujos, pero a estas horas de la madrugada estoy muy cansado como para entrar en acabados   




Salu2!


PD: Me olvidé de decirte, el acabado de ese taladro, para mi gusto, es feo. Pero todo está en vos. Estoy seguro de que si le ponés ganas podés conseguir un muy buen acabado, solo es cuestion de querer. No es tan dificil obtener acabados profesionales, si te lo proponés.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 20, 2008)

En el carro de los CDROM  llevan un sistema similar pero en vez de hacerlo en el engranaje lo hacen en la cremallera.

Hay dos cremalleras una encima de la otra y en medio de ellas hay fresado un espacio donde se aloja un muelle. Imaginte que quieres hacer una cremallera gorda con dos finitas.

El muelle separa las dos cremalleras pero al colocarle el engranaje los dientes traban el desplazamiento y queda solidamente engranado.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/mec-cd.htm

Pieza F, dos finas cremalleras y un simple muelle que las hace separarse.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

La verdad que ese sistema aplicado a la cremallera nunca lo había visto ni se me había ocurrido, pero no veo una razón por la cual no funcione.
Yo aporté ese metodo porque es el que usa mi taladro y un par más que he visto.
Pero hacerlo en la cremallera tal vez sea un poco más complicado, había que poner un par de guías y cosas para que esté todo estable, no es la misma fuerza que se hace en un lector de CD que la que se hace en un taladro. Además el tamaño de los engranajes del lector de CD hacen casi imposible la utilización del sistema en el engranaje.
Por lo que en el caso del taladro yo utilizaría la opción de hacerlo en el engranaje.



Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Creo que el otro problema seria un porta brocas que no sea 100 % de exposy! Ademas que sea intercambiable y que quede alinieado (todo un proceso)


----------



## ciri (Mar 20, 2008)

Si tenes el alcanse de un torno eso no es problema!.. fogonazo en uno de los posteo puso un boceto tipico de un "mandril", que es muy usado en las frezas con boquilla.. si se hace bien, anda genial, el único problema que tendrías que tener 2 o 3, para diferentes tipos de mechas, porque si haces el mandril para mechas de 2mm (por ejemplo), las mas grandes no van a entrar y una mecha de 0,75 no creo que quede bien ajustada.. pero es muy bueno y sencillo..


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Torno no es una opcion para mi! Todos los torneros aki son tacaños y se la creen de la gran verga: lo maximo!


----------



## steinlager (Mar 20, 2008)

jajajaj  pues es cuestion de q conozcas a alguien q conozca al tornero y se lleve bien con el... y q quieres decir cuando te refieres a "se la creen de la gran verga"?

PD: Hay colegios Tecnicos alli o no?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Si... Aki se si dice esa frace cuando la persona se cree que es lo mejor y por eso lo demas deben hacer lo que a ellos les plasca ( Abstenerse de obsenidades)


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

Los mandriles se venden, y traen la parte de adentro intercambiable, así se pueden utilizar para diferentes medidas de mechas (brocas).

Acá por ejemplo venden un mandril de dremel a $25 argentinos. No es muy caro, considerando que es una pieza de muy buena calidad. 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-35286000-_JM_
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/item?site=MLA&id=35292676

Y este es de otra marca:
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/item?site=MLA&id=35286274

Los tres salen $25, y aceptan medidas desde 1/32 a 1/8 (0.8mm a 3.2mm), lo cual nos viene barbaro.



Y en una Escuela Técnica tal vez te lo hagan, pero no sé si algo tan delicado como un mini-mandril así. Yo estuve unos años en una y siempre venía gente a traernos cosas para hacer que por supuesto NO cobrabamos.



Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yo vivo en Venezuela no en Argentina ¬¬


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo vivo en Venezuela no en Argentina ¬¬



Bueno, pero es que fue como ejemplo nada más.
Acá te muestro que en Mercadolibre Venezuela también los tienen, a un precio de BsF 34.50 c/u.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-8198189-_JM_

Es exactamente el mismo mandril Dremel con las mismas caracteristicas que te pasé.



Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pues voy a ver como hago para comprarlo y adosarselo al pequeño motor que tengo ( 12 volt @ 4 A) jejejejeje

Gracias amigo y disculpa mi falta de busqueda!


----------



## ciri (Mar 20, 2008)

Pregunta.. de que manera se adosa el mandril, al mini torno!.. o lo que sea? tiene una cabida exagonal!?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

La verdad que eso no me interesa mucho! Creo que lo que me interesa es tener un mandril centrado y que sea capaz de aceptar unas cuantas mechas!


----------



## gca (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola a todos los de este post
Yo tengo este motor http://www.mabuchi-motor.co.jp/en_US/cat_files/rf_370ca.pdf supongo que funcionaria bien como para esta aplicacion , y le hice un mandril bien pero bien casero ,pero ta bien hecho (eso creo)ajaja ya que no le produce vibraciones al motor y el mandril ta muy bien centrado. Es un poco despresentable pero bue la estetica mucho no importa. Pongo foto quieto y movimiento.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta.. de que manera se adosa el mandril, al mini torno!.. o lo que sea? tiene una cabida exagonal!?



Normalmente tiene rosca, y si no me acuerdo el del dremel no es la exepción.



Salu2!


----------



## steinlager (Mar 21, 2008)

tiene el eje roscado y el mandril pues se enrosca en el....


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Con un esperil de banco y unos potesitos de exposy lo resuelvo! jejeje


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2008)

Comprá un tornillo de la medida de la rosca que tenga el mandril. Se lo llevás a algún tornero para que le saque la cabeza y le haga un agujerito donde estaba la cabeza del diametro del eje de tu motor (bueno un poquitin más grande). Después le ponés "Locite", "La Gotita", "Kola Loka" o cualquier adesivo a base de cianocrilato (obligatoriamente cianocrilato) al eje y metés el tornillo torneado rápido. Nunca más se va a salir el tornillo. Bah, con Locite queda particularmente muy bien pegado el metal. He pegado dos piezas para tornearlas juntas y después las despego con calor (MUCHO calor).
El tornero no debería cobrarte mucho por este trabajito, es algo de menos de 5 minutos. Es más, tal vez ni te cobre.


Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Es una excelente opcion! Aki los pegamentos a base de cianocrilato son malos , mejor empleo exposy!


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

Me olvidé de decirte, al tornillo dejale dos lados planos para poder agarrarlo con una llave y poder ajustar y desajustar el mandril.


Salu2!

PD: "Locite" tenés que conseguir, están en venezuela. Preguntá en ferreterías, tornillerías y casas de rodamientos. Yo el que uso para tornería creo que es el loctite 420, pero cualquiera para metáles debería funcionar bien, en definitiva no es mucha fuerza la que debe hacer. Puede servirte un 277 también, que es para tornillos.

Ahora me entró la duda de cómo es la conexión de el mandril para el dremel... Pero hice una pregunta en mercadolibre a un vendedor, mañana supongo que me contestarán.


Salu2!

PD: Para que se pongan celosos  Mi agujereadora es parecida a esta, pero con una mesa más grande y sin la morza (se le puede poner pero para PCBs es medio incomodo ) y tiene velocidad ajustable. La mesa es un poco más grande también.








PD2: Así es el mandril de dremel:


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Joder para que lo ponesssss!      

Me gustaria tener uno asi.. pero buehhhhh!


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2008)

(babas) eso es un taladro y lo demas es tonteria...

yo hice mi mandril ayer y 1% de vibraciones es cuando le pongo muchar RPM por que tiene 3 tornillos doa abajo y uno pillando el eje y la diferencia de pesito hace que vibre pero nada apreciable...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fotos, fotos, fotos, fotos! Creo que le voy a pedir a Li-ion que me de acceso a la opcion de borrar mensajes jejejeje


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 25, 2008)

que quieres decir con eso anthony ...eee!

 bueno luego te cuento como me fue por que me fallo el mandril


----------



## gotten (Mar 30, 2008)

se podria usar el motor de un taladro dañado?
y como limito los rpm del motor?

sino, en q aparatos es comun encontrar motos de <10K rpm ?

gracias...

ah, y yo no hago mas de 1 pcb cada dos semanas, a mano con que lo puedo hacer? una aguja sirve?
jejeje ya se,,... sin comentarios, jejejee


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Si tienes mucha habilidad manual, un par de herramientas y ganas de trabajar por un rato, puedes emplearlo comodamente! Luego puedes hacerle un dimmer para controlar su velocidad (ojo: tomar en cuenta consumo y alimentacion)


----------



## ciri (Mar 30, 2008)

Podes usar cualquier cosa que gire y le puedas adaptar una mecha...

Para controlar la velocidad podés utilizar esto..

http://www.google.com/custom?domain...:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1&hl=es


o.. un simple pote, si es baja la potencia...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Un simple poteeeee? Ciri estas loco? Lo enchufas y pufffff! Recuerda que los potes comerciales aguantan como 1/2 W o menos y los potenciometros de potencia son mas caros que un dimmer casero de x Watts


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2008)

le sueldas en la punta del eje (que va a estar encima de la plaqueta) la punta de un destornillador de esos que vienen con varias "fichitas" para cambiarle que en donde va la "fichita" parece para una llave allen, y te vas a una ferreteria grande, y pedis un mandril para destornillador electrico, o sino lo pedis solo como mandril pero pedi que venga con con un  "fierrito" en la parte de atras que calse en la punta del destornillador que soldastes al motor, aqui el mandril vale unos 70 pesos, 3 dolaes mas o menos.. espero que tte haya servido de algo, despes te pongo una foto


----------



## ciri (Abr 3, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Un simple poteeeee? Ciri estas loco? Lo enchufas y pufffff! Recuerda que los potes comerciales aguantan como 1/2 W o menos y los potenciometros de potencia son mas caros que un dimmer casero de x Watts



si.. ya se.. pero lo dije.. por ahí lo tendría que haber resaltado...

===>>""SI ES BAJA LA POTENCIA""<<==


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Jejejeje no me di cuenta! Bueno yo estoy proximo a pedir el mandril de mercadolibre!


----------



## ciri (Abr 4, 2008)

Bien bien.. yo hice un par de diseños pero quedaron a medias...


----------



## nachoti (Abr 4, 2008)

Buenas tardes,

En mi caso particular estoy utilizando un pequeño taladro de esos que usan bateria recargable a 12V. y hace un buen tiempo se le dañó la batería, el mandril puede usar brocas de 1/32", estos taladros son baratos y los venden en las grandes ferreterias, me costo hace unos años algo asi como US$20. Para su funcionamiento utilizo un transformador de 12V-3 Amp con un puente de diodos y listo. Lo tengo fijo en un soporte de banco de los que venden en las ferreterías mediante amarres plásticos y como su funcionamiento es lento, creo que a 400 rpm, es perfecto para perforar impresos.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2008)

Hace unos dias me di cuenta que las brocas q tngo son para altas RPM! jejejeje y yo enredandome la vida! Amigo podrias poner una foto de lo que dicesss?


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 5, 2008)

Me imagino que no habrás comprado una para acero rápido verdad? 

Las de electrónica son de widia (o cuernos se esciba) y son más anchas en la parte de atrás.


Agujeros va a hacer lo mismo, por eso no te preocupes. Yo uso mechas para acero rápido porque son mucho más baratas.


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2008)

Las mechas de widia son las que tienen dos pequeñas aletitas en la punta y sirven para ladrillos (paredes de cemento).Las de electronica no se cual seran pero cualquiera van bien si es para perforar plastico y una capa fina de combre.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2008)

No.. yo uso de PCB's pero rápidas! Hoy voy a ofertar el bendito portabrocas jejeje


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 5, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Las de electrónica son de widia (o cuernos se esciba) y son más anchas en la parte de atrás.
> .



Me permito disentir.
Si vas a usar mecha de Widia para perforar placas, yo voy a usar un alfiler para romper adoquines.


Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 5, 2008)

Que hayan mechas para agujerear paredes que sean de widia no quiere decir que no hayan otras para hacer impresos que sean más delicadas!

Miren, las herramientas para el torno, casi todas son de widia, para la fresadora, hay varias de widia. No puede haber mechas de 1/32 de widia?


----------



## ciri (Abr 5, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2008)

Ya pedí el porta procas... me llega el miercoles! Al fin podré tener un buen taladro. Además estoy buscando un exprimidor de narajas para emplear la base de desplazamiento vertical.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 5, 2008)

para perforar unas decimas de cobre y 1mm de pertinax una mecha de widia?
me parece que eh mucho. Que usarias para perforar una planchuela de 1cm?


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 6, 2008)

Las placas que yo uso (y que MUCHOS usan) son de fibra de vidrio. La fibra de vidrio es muy abrasiva y "rompe" las mechas en muy poco tiempo, por eso se usan de widia. No compro de widia porque son muy fragiles, caras y no las uso tan seguido.

TOMENNNNNNN PAPANATASSS (je, de onda)
Para los que no me creen, acá les muestro una foto (jamás hablo sin fundamentos!):







Y acá wikipedia:



> Los sustratos para los circuitos impresos utilizados en la electrónica industrial y de consumo de alto costo, están hechos típicamente de un material designado FR-4. Éstos consisten de un material de fibra de vidrio, impregnados con una resina epóxica resistente a las llamas. Pueden ser mecanizados, pero debido al contenido de vidrio abrasivo, requiere de herramientas hechas de *carburo de tungsteno* en la producción de altos volúmenes. Debido al reforzamiento de la fibra de vidrio, exhibe una resistencia a la flexión y a las trizaduras, alrededor de 5 veces más alta que el Pertinax, aunque a un costo más alto.



Carburo de Tungsteno = Widia

Links:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_impreso#Sustratos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carburo_de_tungsteno





Salu2!



PD: *Electroaficionado:* Andá practicando con el alfiler 8)  jejejeje
*Anthony:* Ni te gastes en usar un exprimidor, pensá que está echo para apachurrar naranjas, no para agujerear PCB con decimas de error. Se me hace que tendrá mucho juego.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 6, 2008)

> hechas de carburo de tungsteno en la producción de altos volúmenes.




Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 6, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> > hechas de carburo de tungsteno en la producción de altos volúmenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo simplemente les dije que para electrónica se utilizan mechas de widia y ustedes me salieron con que era una locura. Es más, les dije que yo usaba de acero rápido porque eran más baratas  
En ningún momento les dije que se usaban para altas o bajas producciones. Pero si pueden probar una de widia, van a ver que no es lo mismo (más si usan fibra de vidrio como yo).
Ah, y hay muchos amateurs que usan mechas de widia, además las venden en toda casa de electrónica más o menos buena.





Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

Pues eso de decimas de error se puede arreglar con un par de arrandelas, expoxy y un taladro!


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

se utiliza widia para maquinas de produccion alta yaaa que no se desgastan tan rapido pero tambien he leido que usan mechas con diamante en la punta tambien por ese motivo pero usarlas a nivel tecnico o de fabricar una plaqueta deves en cuando me parece medio exagerado ademas despues de probar mil formas para agujerear una plaqueta la mejor(PARA MI) fué mi minitorno con una mecha hecha con un electrodo de 2,5mm creo no me acuerdo, la afile poniendo el minitorno en marcha con una piedra de banco (a contramarcha del torno) y quedo una punta muy fina en la que entran perfectamente los componentes, hasta hice varias de distintas medidas y cuando se disponen de muchas rpm en una herramienta la mecha no importa tanto.
salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

Bueno amigo yo seguía tu metodo pero los agujeros me quedaban fatales... Sufría mucho para soldar los componentes y la calidad de las soldaduras se disminuia en un 50%


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 6, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> se utiliza widia para maquinas de produccion alta yaaa que no se desgastan tan rapido pero tambien he leido que usan mechas con diamante en la punta tambien por ese motivo pero usarlas a nivel tecnico o de fabricar una plaqueta deves en cuando me parece medio exagerado ademas despues de probar mil formas para agujerear una plaqueta la mejor(PARA MI) fué mi minitorno con una mecha hecha con un electrodo de 2,5mm creo no me acuerdo, la afile poniendo el minitorno en marcha con una piedra de banco (a contramarcha del torno) y quedo una punta muy fina en la que entran perfectamente los componentes, hasta hice varias de distintas medidas y cuando se disponen de muchas rpm en una herramienta la mecha no importa tanto.
> salu2



Y si, coincido que para hacer un pcb cada dos meses no vale la pena usar mechas de widia. Pero si tenés que hacer un par de pcbs de fibra de vidrio te conviene, sino puteas mucho...
Con lo que no concuerdo es con esos "experimentos raros" para agujerear, como usar electrodos "torneados". Una mecha de 1mm o de 1/32'' sale 1 o 2 pesos como mucho, y sirven mucho mejor que un electrodo!


Igual yo la mayoría de las veces como les dije, uso mechas de acero rápido, las de widia salen carísimas. Y ni siquiera uso la agujereadora esa de la que anthony estña celoso  uso un taladro manual de 12v, que tiene un pequeño motorcito, es todo muy simple pero me resulta más cómodo muchas veces.
Todo depende del uso que uno le vaya a dar y del dinero que se disponga.

Igualmente no me vengan a hablar de altas o bajas producciones si están en un thread sobre un taladro para PCBs que para baja producción no es rentable (ni cómodo, en mi opinion)  :mrgreen:  (jaja, de onda che  )


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 7, 2008)

Jejejejejeje cualquiera lo estaría amigo Tomas...!  Bueno  yo abrí este post para ver las ideas de un buen taladro y sobre todo para HACER MÁS COMODOMO EL PROCESO!


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

yo dije una opinion PEROSNAL a mi me sirve y me sirvio mas mi torno con mecha de electrodo
causas
la mecha de 1 mm es muy chica para el mandril de mi minitorno
me deja las plaquetas espectacularmente bien agujereadas y despues de practica las haces en un  ratito para las plaquetas de fibra de vidrio tambien sirve probado y funcionando ademas con un electrodo te fabricas 10 mechas si queres y andan muy bien
hay veces que tenes algo que tiene una finalidad y como nunca probaste no sabes si sirve para otra cosa 
ademas se usan puntas de mechas resistentes como de diamante o WIDIA para fabricacion en serie ya que el METAL normal es mas duro que la fibra de vidrio osea mecha comun anda bien en la fibra de vidrio o sino decile a los chapistas de los autos que cuando hacen carrocerias enteras de autos y usan MECHAS COMUNES 
salu2


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Yo prefiero el taladro mas barato y aca va:

A un motor de grabadora, le estirpas el control de velocidad, luego vas hasta la drogueria de tu barrio y compras una jeringa, recortas la aguja y la punta o boca de la jeringa, une el eje del motor con la  punta de la jeringa y la aguja, si quiere use pegante instantaneo (NO en el eje para reemplazos) y lo conectas a 12V. Y ya tienes un taladro, facil, barato y rapido.
El resto de la jeringa se lo regala a su hermano(a).


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 20, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ademas se usan puntas de mechas resistentes como de diamante o WIDIA para fabricacion en serie ya que el METAL normal es mas duro que la fibra de vidrio osea mecha comun anda bien en la fibra de vidrio o sino decile a los chapistas de los autos que cuando hacen carrocerias enteras de autos y usan MECHAS COMUNES



Todo bien con eso, pero tiene razon en que el polvo de la placa es muy abrasivo, esto gasta bastante rápido las mechas de acero rápido (ni hablar de las de acero simple, que son para madera no mas). Los metales se cortan y no dejan nada abrasivo, ademas que se lubrican.
De ahi también que yo diga que hay que controlar la velocidad si uno quiere que la broca dure.
Si te fijas un ladrillo también es más blando que la mecha de acero.
El tema es que la relación costo/duracion entre una especial y una de acero rápido es mucho mejor para las mechas más baratas. Para mi usar mechas especiales es usar un cañon para matrar un mosquito (A quién le gustaba Confucio?)
Si solo dependiese de la dureza, las guillotinas de oficina no se desafilarían nunca.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

es abrasivo pero no al punto de matarte una mecha en tran poco tiempo ademas si haces una placa por mes no se justifica es como vos decis matar mosca con cañon
salu2


----------



## totung (Abr 20, 2008)

mmmmm se que igual me salgo algo del tema pero lo han intentado hacer con un diodo laser modificado? o laser cutter? digo igual alcanza a perforar la plaqueta de fibra de vidrio aunque no se la de cobre... . otra idea que se me ocurre es usar un motor de helicoptero  de radio control digo tiene altas RPM adjuntar un sujetador de brocas y hacer un control de velocidad y listo?


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

mechas mas altas rpm igual mala idea a muchas vueltas las mechas se calientan mucho
salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 21, 2008)

Amigos les cuento que compre el porta brocas Dremel.. pero para mi sorpresa el chiquitillo tiene una tuerca interna que encaja en los malditos productos Dremel! No me he puesto a resolver el problema por falta de tiempo, pero si creo que me va a llevar un buen rato lograr la union con el motor...


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 21, 2008)

Una forma de lograr la unión es ir a un tornero con el motor y un bulón del diametro adecuado para dicha rosca.
Le dices que haga una perforación en el centro del bulón para el diametro del eje del motor (bien justita) luego clavas el portabrocas con un adhesivo para trabar poleas, se venden en cualquier ferreteria.
Te queda de fábrica.
Recomiendo ir a un tornero porque sabes que el agujerito te queda centrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

Si van a ir a torturar al "Amigo Tornero", que directamente le fabrique esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5952


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 21, 2008)

Habian dicho que el mandril ya estaba.
Para hacer esa pieza te cobran un monton de plata. Si es buena onda, una perforación te la hacen de onda. Sino hay que conseguir un buen taladro de banco y una pila de paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 21, 2008)

Asi es Franco, ya el mandril esta hecho ( mejor dicho: comprado).. Dudo mucho encontrar un tornero que me cobre una burrada!

PD: No entendi mucho tu solucion!

EDIT1: Veo que eliminaron mis fotos ofensivas a Dremel company jejejejeje


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 21, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Veo que eliminaron mis fotos ofensivas a Dremel company jejejejeje



Anthony, recuerda que te estamos observando.


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 21, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si van a ir a torturar al "Amigo Tornero", que directamente le fabrique esto.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5952



No se me ocurre cómo hacerlo de una manera accesible.

Los cortes a 90º deberían ser de 5 décimas (0.5mm) aproximadamente. Con qué los podés hacer? Yo tengo un taller bastante grande y creo que no tengo ningúna máquina/herramienta para hacer tal corte con una precisión adecuada. Tal vez con chorro de agua, pero sale caro y no creo que nadie tenga una cortadora por chorro de agua.

Y la rosca interna de la "tuerca", con el torno no se puede hacer en un diámetro tan pequeño. Habría que usar unos machos especiales para hacer ese tipo de roscas (los normales terminan en punta, estos tienen una punta plana, para podér hacer rosca hasta el fondo de la "tuerca" sin que el macho siga de largo. Probablemente en algún taller local te la puedan hacer esta rosca, si tienen el macho adecuado, pero sigue existiendo el problema de los cortes a 90º.




Salu2!


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 22, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Asi es Franco, ya el mandril esta hecho ( mejor dicho: comprado).. Dudo mucho encontrar un tornero que me cobre una burrada!
> 
> PD: No entendi mucho tu solucion!



Dejando de lado los elogios a la Dremel, lo que yo decia era lo siguiente.

Agarras un bulón del diámetro adecuado, como para que se enrosque en el mandril.

Luego agarras dicho bulón y le haces una perforación QUE PASE POR EL EJE DEL MISMO, de un diámtro apenas mayor al del eje del motor (APENAS, ahi esta el problema)

En dicho agujero metes el eje del motor, previo agregado de un bloqueador de poleas o algo asi. (No anthony, poxipol no! !  )

Y eso sería todo. Deberías preveer un modo de sostener el mandril a la hora de cambiar las mechas, con una pinza o algo.

Si sigue sin entenderse, pongo una imagen que se entienda menos todavia.  

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 22, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que habría que ver es si es una rosca estandar, porque si no lo es, estamos en el horno


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 22, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Lo que habría que ver es si es una rosca estandar, porque si no lo es, estamos en el horno



Yo supongo que debe ser rosca de algun estandar, ya sea en pulgadas o milimetrica (muy probable)

Si no lo es... pues poxipol!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 22, 2008)

Bueno amigo Franco..Me dejaste en las mismas... Quizas sea por el cambio de idiomas jejeje! Una fotito o dibujo  de paint caeria de pelos!

Grax...

Voy a tener que conseguir un tornillo hueco que encaje xq el bendito mandril se ajusta mediante un tornillo que va por el centro...! Dicho tornillo debe ir acoplado al motor!


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 22, 2008)

Podrias subir tu primero una foto del mandril? Porque quizas asumo cosas que no son verdad.
Pon una foto lo más detallada posible del acople, y en base a eso vemos que se puede hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Aqui estan las fotos del mandril..! Tarde pero seguro jejejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2008)

*Valid Only on Argentine*

Tarde pero me acorde la semana pasada paseando por debajo del obelisco observe que en una de las casas que venden herramientas tienen *los mandriles de joyero,* estos son los que he empleado para mis perforadoras de impresos, valen U$ 4. toman mechas (Brocas) desde 0,5mm a 1,25mm.
Estos están fabricados para usarse manualmente, pero se les puede hacer un agujero en la parte posterior para adosarlo al motor que empleen para perforar y *! Lista la perforadora de impresos ¡*

Si a alguien le interesa, están en el pasaje obelisco Sur


----------



## ciri (Jul 28, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Valid Only on Argentine*
> Si a alguien le interesa, están en el pasaje obelisco Sur



ese pasaje es el que baja, para cruzar la 9 de julio.. o para entrar al subte?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ambas cosas, mirando desde Corrientes hacia el Río el de la derecha


----------



## ciri (Jul 28, 2008)

Sisi.. me refería a las dos cosas..

Gracias.. bueno me paso un día de estos y miro que tal...


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Que suertudosS!    .. Yo por mi lado estube en tiendas de IQUE joyeros y no encontre nada..!


----------



## ciri (Ago 1, 2008)

Fui a ver los mandriles de joyero..

estaban buenos eran como lápices, con una broca en la punta..

No eran exactamente lo que estaba buscando.. pero el lugar es para tener en cuenta.. tiene esas pequeñas cosas que buscas y no encontrás por ningún lado..


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pues ese portabrocas se ve muy profesional..! Soporta otras brocas mas grande?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2008)

Ese es el que empleo yo para mechas (Brocas) de 0.5, 0.75 y 1.0 mm pero montado en un motor.
Para mechas mas grandes tengo otro igual que soporta mechas entre 1.25 y 4mm


Edit:
En esta foto se ve como lo tengo montado en el motor y debajo el otro mandril para mechas mas gruesas, esto ya lo había publicado (Pag. 2 de este post)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5953


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2008)

Si alguien quiere le doy mi direccion para que me envien alguno que le sobre


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Esta es mi version 1.1..! Con un motor de CD y bajado vertical con PWM y un monton de detalles mas..! No lo he terminado 100% porque el tiempo que tenia para electronica se me fue..! Empezaron las clases..!  ops:


----------



## Patico21 (May 17, 2009)

no se si les sirva pero a mi y a un panita nos sirvio un monton le adaptamos un tubo de lapiz portaminas a un motor monofasico de un juguete que teniamos por ahi y para sujetarlo mejor le pusimos una correa metalica de las que se ajustan con un torinllo nos funciona un monton es economico y te saca de apuros


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2009)

si se fijan esos soldadores pistolas "chinos"tipo vesubio tiene en la punta dos mandriles de ese estilo que pueden servir.


Saludos


----------



## bebeto (May 31, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> mechas mas altas rpm igual mala idea a muchas vueltas las mechas se calientan mucho
> salu2



no es con intensión de criticar, ni de "tirar a bajo" los conocimientos de alguien, pero hasta donte tengo entendido, y hablo de entender, a ser que yo soy  tornero ya de familia, mi papa es tornero y yo estoy en la escuela tecnica por eso, y por tanto tengo bastante experiencia en maquinados a pesar de mis 17 años. 

hasta donde he observado, y me han explicado mis profesores y mi padre, cuanto menor es el diamero de la broca, mayos cantidad de vueltas se requieren. puesto a que una broca de 1 mm de diametro a bajas vueltas tiende a arrastrar y no a cortar,  me explico: la mecha arranca el pedazo de material, y dada la forma de esta mecha tiende a penetrar en el material, por lo tanto si bajamos las RPM se nos va a enganchar la broca y posiblemente o los mas probable es que se nos parta la broca. Y lo tengo bastante comprobado con el torno, obvteniendo diferentes brillos con las diferentes velocidades ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 18, 2009)

lo iba a escribir en el otro post, pero lo cerraron

solo para los argentinos(no se si en algun otro pais hay locales easy):
una buena forma de hacerse un dremel, y no solo para agujerear pcbs, es conseguirse un eje flexible para minitorno marca robust. compre uno en easy por poca plata, unos 37,50 mangos, a eso se le pone cualquier motor que tengamos a mano y queda un mintorno de PM, con el mandril tipo dremel, obviamente.

y les aviso a los que tienen dremel, el eje flexible de robust va de 10 para el dremel, y solo cuesta la cuarta parte de un eje flexible dremel

saludos


----------



## bebeto (Jul 19, 2009)

venia a arrojar un dato....   va mas que un dato.... venia a informaciónrmar... que por lo menos en argentina, especificamente en Mar Del Plata, se consiguen  los mandriles para relojeria, por $20 que van desde 0.0 mm hasta 3.0 mm.  Yo compre uno y debo decirles que, para el que no posee taladro ya sea de mano, banco o de pie, es una opcion muy buena,  los agujeros salen muy limpios una vez que se le toma la mano. sin mas que explicar les dejo unas fotos :


----------



## newnaf (Jul 22, 2009)

> bebeto
> MensajePublicado: 19 Jul 2009, 2:24 pm    Asunto:
> venia a arrojar un dato.... va mas que un dato.... venia a informaciónrmar... que por lo menos en argentina, especificamente en Mar Del Plata, se consiguen los mandriles para relojeria, por $20 que van desde 0.0 mm hasta 3.0 mm. Yo compre uno y debo decirles que, para el que no posee taladro ya sea de mano, banco o de pie, es una opcion muy buena, los agujeros salen muy limpios una vez que se le toma la mano. sin mas que explicar les dejo unas fotos :



Coincido con vos 100 x 100. 
me habia olvidado que lei por ahi la aclaracion,  de santiago y alguien mas tambien lo dijo al principio.
Sera la deduccion que sacamos por instinto. pero coincido con vos y es mas que seguro que si te pones en una frezadora a hacer un agujero de 23mm a 1000RPM quemes la mecha, la pieza, y todo lo demas. 
*a mayor diametro menor velocidad y visceversa.*

entre porque estoy buscando por todos lados un taladro de banco marca CABER valga la rebundancia es para hacer este tipo de trabajos, pero a diferencia de este con mandril 0.3-2mm 14000RPM encuentro todos de 1.5-13mm 1400RPM tipo los gamma o chinos.. si tienen una agujereadora chica mediana de banco les aviso que no les servira debido a la velocidad y si pueden acceder, que son baratos, los mandriles tipo DREMEL son muy buenos y eficientes. 
este es el taladro 





En resumen no les aconsejo que gasten plata en taladros ni maquinas, un Mandril pequeño y un motor DC de impresora y sale funcionando. 

Saludos a todos. [/img]


----------



## abraheom (Ago 20, 2009)

una forma barata podria ser de un motor de licuador


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

rompres la mecha, rompres todo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

no importan las revoluciones sino mas bien la potencia...

por eso mas aconsejado sería 2 motores PAP, 1 controlador, 1 minitorno y listo.

un CNC hecho y derecho. simple, y el eje Z o altura se hace a mano.


----------



## bebeto (Ago 20, 2009)

creo que estan dandole muchas vueltas al asunto, cualquier motor con muchas RPM te va a servir.... no vas a quebrar nada si  tomas las precauciones para con una mecha cualquiera.... posicion siempre perpendicular al material, no presionar en exeso, desagotar la mecha si es necesario..... sinceramente les digo.. no vale la pena complicarce con motores pap para obtener una potencia tremenda, no necesitamos  kg de fuerza, con unos gramos, para un pertinac nos sobran, YO POR EL MOMENTO HAGO LOS AGUJEROS A MANO, y con el minimo esfuerzo, no se compliquen y busquen el motor que mas les convenga, si van a ponerce a agujerear hierro con las mechitas.... no se los discuto, pero..... para un simple pertinac .... no vale la pena derrochar dinero en conceguir hacer funcionar un pap, o comprar un motor con los super HP....


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 20, 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo... si van a perforar placas no se compliquen tanto. Actualmente estoy usando un dreemel, pero acá les muestro el taladro que usé al comienzo hace un par de años atrás, todavía lo guardo y me ha sacado de más de un apuro, perfora mejor que el dreemel....






Mide 3,5 [cm] de diámetro y sostuve la mecha con masilla... Lo saqué de un radiograbador, es el motor de la cassetera.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto (Ago 21, 2009)

Creo que tenemos los mismos principios mnicolau, porlomenos sobre estos temas....  se le da muchas vueltas a algo que es para trabajar sobre un pedazo de pertinac..., solo hagan esta comparacion: si para cortar el pertinac... lo podemos hacer con un simple cuchillo tipo tramontina ( dientes de cierra ), hasta con un simple destornillador y una morza! en ocaciones lo hice de esa forma, porque hay que buscar un motor con  un torque tremendo, con no se cuantos HP y sus equivalentes en vatios, ES PLASTICO! CON UNA LAMINA MUY DELGADA DE COBRE, cuantas veces hicimos perforaciones con un cuchillo en un plastico .... ! solo eso no se compliquen y preocupence por encontrar un motor con unas cuantas RPM y dejen volar su imaginacion para centrar la mecha....

Con respecto a lo de tu motorcito mnicolau, una obacion a tu paciencia para dejar centradita esa mecha :S   .... sin mas que añadir... saludos!


----------



## cevollin (Ago 21, 2009)

mm pues yo uso un taladro convencional  a 12 voltios pero lo que yo hago es quitarle la cubierta de plastico a un cable y despues inserto la broca (mecha) dentro de el cable pero ojo deve de ser con mucho cuidado si no la broca se quebrara asi es de que antes de meter la broquita humedese el interior con saliva jabon etc jajajaja aqui te pongo un dibujo de muestra jajaja que mas bien parece un cohete de la nasa


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2009)

cevollin, yo eso lo hacia mas trabajado, le ponia unas vueltas de estaño y le mandaba un termocontraible arriba, quedaba de lujo, hacia eso hasta que me compre el dremel
saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 18, 2009)

Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un mandril en mexico o como se llaman aca.
Es que he buscado y no los he encontrado


----------



## PEBE (Feb 25, 2010)

En mexico tambien se llaman mandriles pero veo que eres de guadalajara, en el DF se consiguen en las chacharas.
Esta interezante esto de hacer un minitaladro, por mi parte pienso hacer el mandril en el torno (estoy cursando la carrera de tecnico en maquinas), aunque va a ser un poco laboreoso por sus dimensiones.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Seria una buena idea. Las partes torneadas le darian estabilidad y presion. Trata de conseguir un motor de altas RMP


----------



## PEBE (Feb 26, 2010)

Esa es mi duda, ¿como que motor debo usar?

Es que tengo de puras caseteras y cosas asi


----------



## leop4 (Feb 27, 2010)

no creo que convenga bien eso, yo uso un simple taladro con mecha de 1mm ese motor no tiene fuerza y aparte estas dos horas poray.no?


----------



## PEBE (Feb 27, 2010)

Yo estaba pensando en un motor de una secadora para pelo tambien,hoy fui a una ferreteria muy grande que esta aqui en México y encontre que vendian una gran gama de mandriles pero no vendian tan pequeñitos.
Otra cosa que pense hacer es ponerle al motor un broquero del mas chiquito que hay pero esta en veremos por que se me hace muy pesado este broquero que comento y dudo que el motor lo aguante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2010)

Valid only for Argentina, Capital Federal y Cono-urbano.

Hoy paseando por la calle Libertad al 180 vi los mandriles de joyero, pero de doble punta, es decir se adapta a 2 medidas de mechas (Brocas) distintas.
Estos se pueden cortar al medio, se les lleva a hacer un agujero en una tornería, en este agujero se inserta el eje de un pequeño motor y ya tenemos la perforadora para impresos.

*CASA "DOBLE V"*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 9, 2010)

casa arwas en la calle libertad vende de todo para lso electronicos(incluidos los mandriles), solo hay que buscar. aca la pag del local: http://www.arwas.com.ar/home_arwas.asp

saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 10, 2010)

Hoy pasé por Boulogne sur mer (Argentina, también), y en una ferretería ví un minidrill muy simpático de $117 marca Gamma. (135W)
Pensé en comprarlo, pero por las dudas les pregunto antes. Sirve para agujerear cómodamente? Hablo de un nivel bajo de placas.. Hago una cada taaaaanto..

También servirá para cortar disipadores? O es de juguete?
Me gustaron los hechos como motorcitos, eh. Muy lindos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> casa arwas en la calle libertad vende de todo para lso electronicos(incluidos los mandriles), solo hay que buscar. aca la pag del local: http://www.arwas.com.ar/home_arwas.asp....


Queda en la vereda de enfrente de la que comente, así que si van se quedan un rato mirando vidrieras, o se van al local de junto y se compran un *Rolex*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 10, 2010)

nimer, depende de que tanto cierre el mandril, si es tipo dremel le podes cambiar las mordacitas para adaptarlo a la medida de mecha, y si no engrosando la mecha tambien se puede usar lo ams bien

saludos


----------



## romel777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Buenas señores, soy un tanto nuevo por aqui en el foro , soy alumno de elctronica en una institución en Paraguay. Mi profesor nos habia solicitado a la clase que compraramos un dremel o tipo dremel que soporte mechas de 1.5 , 1.0 y 0.7 mm para hacer los respectivos agujeros en las placas que estariamos haciendo.Hoy despues de 1 hora de lectura de las mayorias de las paginas, me propuse a hacer mi taladrito. utilize un motor tipo de los que llevan los autitos de juguetes y videocasseteras. Luego puse un bloque de metal que consta de un tubo , un tornillo y otro abajo de este, de manera de que hasta la mitad del tubo va la punta del motor y la otra parte sujeta va la broca , que es sujetada por el tornillo superior , hasta ahi todo bien , solo que cuando lo enciendo se balancea, no esta centrado, nose si por ahi me pueden decir como lo centraron. Ademas estoy viendo para comprar otro motor , porque el que tengo ya esta un poco viejo. Va una imagen de como lo tengo armado.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola Romel, bienvenido al foro.

Una foto habría ayudado un poco más que el dibujo , pero por lo que se ve ahí, tenés un par de tornillos que te están desbalanceando todo. Eso va a vibrar siempre, a menos que le pongas algo opuesto a los tronillos o bien que consigas tornillos tipo "gusano". Son los que quedan enteros adentro del bloque donde está la rosca.

Si la masa de los tornillos fuera despreciable frente a la masa del cuerpo que gira, entonces el desbalanceo sería poco. Como parece no serlo...


Saludos


----------



## romel777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Cacho , estuve viendo algo para ponerlo que tengo dos tornillos mas pero al otro lado asi se compensa la masa y entonces no vibra , pero no encuentro nada por aqui en mi casa para adaptarlo . de donde quitaron las piezas la gente que hizo para su taladrito?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Solución primitiva: Buscá una tuerca o algo medio pesadito y ponelo del otro lado del soporte para balancearlo. Dos vueltas de cinta Scotch para sujetarlo y probá.

Andá cambiando el contrapeso hasta que encuentres el adecuado y una vez que lo tengas, lo dejás con la cinta pegado o un poco de PoxiPol y listo.

Si no, buscá uno de esos mandriles de joyero que habrás visto ya por el tema. Adiós contrapesos.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Solución primitiva: Buscá una tuerca o algo medio pesadito y ponelo del otro lado del soporte para balancearlo. Dos vueltas de cinta Scotch para sujetarlo y probá.......


Otra solución poco ortodoxa: Coloca 4 tornillos diametralmente opuestos (Dos para la broca y 2 para el motor), el peso de uno compensa al del otro (En el balance).


----------



## romel777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra solución poco ortodoxa: Coloca 4 tornillos diametralmente opuestos (Dos para la broca y 2 para el motor), el peso de uno compensa al del otro (En el balance).



Justamente esto queria Fogonazo pero, donde consigo la pieza esa que mencionas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

Si tienes acceso a una máquina de perforar continúas los agujeros roscados que ya tiene la pieza mediante una broca del diámetro adecuado y luego roscas la parte con agujero nuevo.

Si en tu escuela poseen un torno y sabes como usarlo, puedes armarte esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 4346

Como última opción mira de encontrar el "Mandril de Joyero" que mencioné en varias oportunidades.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Eso de los tornillos es lo primero que le dije, pero perforar correctamente una pieza de ese tamaño, forma y  dureza requiere de habilidad y herramientas.

Por eso lo mencioné y descarté bastante rápido.

Si se pudiera hacer, fenómeno, porque se podría controlar el descentramiento del adaptador sobre el eje del motorcito, peeeeeeero... no es fácil.

Saludos


----------



## romel777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Lastimosamente no tengo acceso a un torno, por eso es que estoy buscando algo para adaptar en todo caso que no lo consiga me compraria un dremel serie 300 , pero como no necesito ahora mismo puedo tratar de hacer uno como el de ustedes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 11, 2010)

con la broca agarrada de esa forma tampoco te queda la mecha centrada, o me equivoco?? o sea, el tornillo empuja la broca contra la pared del tubito que hace de mandril, asi nunca va a estar centrada

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Sí, quedaría fuera de eje, pero es un "problema menor" al lado del asunto de la vibración.
El descentramiento se puede solucionar con un suplemento, pero la vibración va a seguir.

He ahí el primer problema a encarar...

Con los tornillos de los dos lados podés corregirlo, pero maquinar eso es medio complicado. Habrá que ver cómo solucionar ese asuntillo.

Saludos


----------



## PEBE (Abr 14, 2010)

Yo trate de tornear mi mandrilito,pero me regañaron en la escuela por hacer cosas que no tienen que ver con la practica  jeje, ahora estoy buscando un metodo efectivo ,por que ya habia hecho uno pero solo me duro una semana el gusto jiji.


----------



## romel777 (Abr 17, 2010)

Sigo en mi busqueda para mi puequeño taladrito


----------



## Nimer (Abr 22, 2010)

Acabo de comprarme un minidrill de 135W marca Gamma. No entra la mecha con los cabezales que trae, pero por $12 (3 dólares) compré un cabezal más chiquito que engancha perfectamente las mechas de 0,75mm siendo compatible y de la misma marca que el drill.
En cuanto a vibraciones, y demás, ningún problema. Así que quien dudaba, al menos este (el Gamma) acepta mechas finas sin problemas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 23, 2010)

nimer, foto?? y que numero de rpm alcanza??? por que necesito algo para modelismo plastico, pero el dremel no me sirve

saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 23, 2010)

Regula desde 15000 hasta 35000. Yo lo uso en velocidad 3 para las plaquetas, siendo 1 el mínimo (15000rpm) y 6 el máximo (35000rpm).

La foto te la debo por ahora. El finde veo si te puedo subir algunas.

Acá tenés la información técnica (con fotito). Pero está mal lo de las revoluciones. No baja a 8000rpm, el mínimo es 15000rpm (al menos eso dice la caja).
Y acá está el manual. (Acá sí está bien lo de las rpm)

Viene en una valija de plástico negro muy linda, aunque no parezca ser muy resistente si se la usa todos los días abriendo y cerrando. Pero es lo de menos.. Muy buena herramienta.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 23, 2010)

gracias nimer. a la pelota!!!!!tira vueltas igual que el dremel???? que lo pario mendieta

pensaba que era de muchisimas menos vueltas

saludos


----------



## dan93 (Jun 7, 2010)

buscando sobre el tema un poco
me encontre
con un motor tool algo retro 

lo mas interesante del caso es la base que maneja,
una nocion sencilla para armarla en pvc con la ayuda de un resorte no? 
hehehe

y ademas se podria reemplasar
el motor tool por motor DC con un mandril de 1/4
uff... babas!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 7, 2010)

Excelente @dan93. La construccion del soporte se ve muy sencilla. El vastago principal deberia ser mas largo.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo uso uno tipo Dremel (marca Dowen Paggio) y no tengo problemas, es mas, tengo uno de pie (Black y Decker) y prefiero el minitorno.
Sds.


----------



## danielmendoza (Sep 29, 2010)

que broca debo usar para perforar un pcb use una de 1/64 pero hizo el hoyo muy angosto hay alguna en especial para esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2010)

Al menos del doble >>> 1/32 .

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

Yo compro de estas y segun el diametro que pongo en el diseño...


----------



## panxozu (Sep 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Al menos del doble >>> 1/32 .



Yo también utilizo de 1/32, la mayoria de los componentes entran bien en esos agujeros, para algunos componentes con patillas mas grandes la cambio por otras que me trajo el taladro. Si trabajar con una de 1/32 es algo tedioso no me imagino con una de 1/64 .
Ese juego de brocas de lubeck esta genial. Esas brocas tienen mas grande la otra punta para que se sujete en el taladro?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

> Esas brocas tienen mas grande la otra punta para que se sujete en el taladro?


si... lo tienen mas grande, son de carburo y estan geniales... lo malo es que hay que tener cuidado porque son muy fragiles y caras 

nota: yo uso un taladro de pie, con taladro manual es muy dificil...


----------



## panxozu (Sep 29, 2010)

Me recordaron a un lapicero con sus puntillas . Un movimiento en falso y nos despedimos de la broca, como molesta cuando eso pasa  .


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

> Un movimiento en falso y nos despedimos de la broca, como molesta cuando eso pasa


sip... pero con esas duele mas... 
a mi me cuestan mas o menos de 2 a 3usd C/U... si se tiene cuidado y como menciono con un taladro de pie duran mucho,las perforaciones son bastante rápidas y quedan de lujo...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2010)

En general yo uso mechas de 0,8mm (1/32"), 1mm y 1,5mm según sea el caso.
Acá en general se consiguen con nomenclatura métrica más que imperial. Eso sí, taladro de banco ("de pie" en otros lugares) para los agujeros más chicos y con el de mano puedo llegar a usar (aunque lo esquivo) las de 1mm, pero más finas no le quiero poner, que si las rompo... Malo, malo...

Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo uso de 2mm, 1.5mm, 1.25mm, 1mm y 0,8mm en general, según qué componente, pero también para hacer vías y pasos de cara a veces uso una de 0.5mm, eso sí con Dremel y taladro vertical. Hasta ahora nunca se me han partido, pero hay que tener muuuucho cuidado ya que con mirarlas se parten XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo uso fresas odontológicas de tungteno , no las diamantadas , son cortitas y no se rompen 









Y para limpiar y agrandar los agujeros , el famoso "calisuar para gas" de 1mm , de 1,5 mm y de 2 mm 

Saludos !


----------



## maton00 (Sep 30, 2010)

Como por ahi decia DOS METROS la fresas odontologicas son muy resistentes y estas entran perfectamente en un taladro de 3/8.
Y mejor aun su precio no excede a 1.20 Dolares de Obama


----------



## asyncronick (Nov 1, 2010)

estimado que es el calisuar? donde se consigue en arg? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Fijate aqui : 

 #_*66*_

 #_*68*_

Saludos !


----------



## oxanderv (Nov 1, 2010)

que buena idea usar  fresas odontologicas voy a tenerlo en cuenta pues las pequeñas brocas son demasiado delicadas y me dejan varado en el momento menos indicado


----------



## tdraunciheal (Nov 16, 2010)

En una especie de retorno, por la inspiracion conseguida en este sitio, para este y otros proyectos, les dejo mi mini taladro, fatto in casa, con partes de viejas inkjets, espero sirva/guste, saludos.


----------



## dan93 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG!
esta fabuloso
seria ideal una fotos con mayor detalle de la construcion (mandril de joyero?-)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2010)

seguro que es mandril de joyero, es lo mejor.

ahora, algo bueno para ese artilugio seria alguna forma de que al levantar el conjunto no se levante tambien la placa, se rompen las mechas si no se tiene cuidado. con unos suplementos a los costados, separados de la base creo qeu quedaria

saludos


----------



## danielmendoza (Nov 27, 2010)

Alguien sabe como pedir las fresas odontologicas para perforar pcb, fui a preguntar pero de dijeros un monton de tipo, y me quede con cara de pen$%&/ y mejor les dije voy a ver bien y regreso.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 27, 2010)

El taladro estilo joyero te puede servir mejor o.o

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/ingenieria.htm

ahi puedes encontrar uno solo que no se cuando esta


----------



## danielmendoza (Nov 27, 2010)

mmm lo que preguntaba es presisamente como pedir esas fresas en una tienda de dentistas porque el taladro aya lo tengo pero ya he roto varias brocas y no tengo presupuesto como para pensar en comprar otro taladro "especial o algo así"


----------



## Jessy (Nov 27, 2010)

Si te das cuentan tambien muestran las brocas... tambien venden un mini taladro tipo Dremel en steren que sale 500 pesos pero te recomiendo buscarlos en otros lados. ¿Entonces quieres las brocas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 27, 2010)

no se como se llaman las fresas de ortodoncia, pero yo ocupo brocas de 1/32  con el minitaladro de proskit que venden en steren que te recomienda jessy y no he roto una broca al perforar pcb's si tu taladro tiene control de velocidad usa la mas baja y siempre de manera verical y que no te tiemple la mano, marca con un pequeño punson el centro de la perforacion para que no se barra la broca, recuerda mas vale maña...
de todos modos averiguo aquel asunto de ortodoncia


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola gente, he averiguado por estos minitornos y me ofrecieron un dremel a 250 pesos arg y un minitorno chino de 130 pesos.
Obvio que la diferencia de calidad es indiscutible, pero quiero saber si vale la pena, por el uso o por sus experiencias, comprarme el dremel.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> .... pero quiero saber si vale la pena, por el uso o por sus experiencias, comprarme el dremel.....


Yo creo que si, ya que no solo le darás uso agujereando PCB´s sino también puliendo, limando, cortando, Etc, muchas otras funciones.


----------



## mixato (Dic 23, 2010)

Yo personalmente me compré una especie de alargue para taladro común. Que es como uno que vi que existe para los dremel, la verdad lo use pocó para agujerear, pero me resultó mas cómodo que el taladro. Yo hasta ahora venía usando un engendro de soporte que había hecho con uno de esos exprimidores de naranjas (una porquería) tenía serios problemas de no mantener el vertical pero con cuidado se podía.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Hola gente, he averiguado por estos minitornos y me ofrecieron un dremel a 250 pesos arg y un minitorno chino de 130 pesos.


Buscá un Black & Decker, que debe valer $30 mas que el chino y es infinitamente superior, y se las recontra-aguanta.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

si podes invertir los 250, no lo dudes el Dremel es tu máquina, hay una infiidad de accesorios para el mismo, la robustez y garantia que tiene es incomparable, hay soportes para utilizarlo como taladro de banco, otros para utilizarlos como una amoladora, otros para que trabaje como una rebajadora, etc, como dijo fogonazo, con el podras cortar ya que vienen discos de corte del tipo abrasivo y fresa de corte disco, hay bandas de lijas, tiene mil y un usos


http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=accesorios%20minitorno%20dremel&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=773&bih=418


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Buscá un Black & Decker, que debe valer $30 mas que el chino y es infinitamente superior, y se las recontra-aguanta.


De acuerdo con EZ.

Yo tengo un Kessel (o sea, uno chino genérico al que le estamparon esa marca) y no lo uso demasiado (por eso aguanta). Cuando se me rompa compraré otro que será B&D o Dowen Paggio. Los dos andan muy bien y no son caros.

Si te comprás un Dremel estás comprando el BMW de los minitornos. Es muy, muy bueno y vale lo que cuesta, pero no sé si valdrá la pena comprarlo para usarlo poco o en tareas menores.
Lo que sí, entre uno chino genérico berretón y un Dremel, me quedo con el segundo toda la vida (literalmente) por más que sea más caro. Las herramientas de poca calidad ya me cansaron hace años: Ahora pago lo que valen las buenas y no las cambio más.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

electroaficionado dijo:


> Por mi parte desaconsejo todo taladro que gire por sobre las 1000 Rpm.
> Cuanto mas rapido gira mayor velocidad en el borde de la borca, se desafila mas rapido, se quiebra mas seguido y camina (hace agujeros ovalados) mas pronto.
> Si aun asi queires adaptar un motor, quizas lo puedas montar sobre un pie de los que vienen para taladros comunes, que tienen todo el sistema para bajar por medio de una palanca. Eso deberia aumentar tu precision.
> Saludos.



yo diria con mas de 1000 rpm. La velocidad tangencial en una mecha de 0,8  a 1000rpm es 400rpm, en el caso que se agujeree de 0,8 (yo suelo usar 0,5). Yo diria que unos 5000rpm son ideales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

Los Dowen Pagio ahora son chinos , pero los supervisan y garantizan ellos . . . además de asegurarte repuestos.

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2010)

Rehacé los cálculos, ZX.

Si hablamos de RPM, toda la mecha gira exactamente a la misma velocidad angular, de lo contrario se parte o se retuerce (ver velocidad angular).
La velocidad tangencial en una mecha de esas será ω.r, donde r es el radio (0,4mm) y ω, la velocidad angular (2Π*RPM/60).

En el caso de haber 1000 RPM, ω=104,67 rad/s, en una mecha de 0,8mm eso da 41,87mm/s (104,67rad/s*0,4mm) y eso son 4,187cm/s. Ahí está la velocidad tangencial.

Si lo querés ver desde otro lado, que es fácil porque el movimiento es circular y uniforme (eso es liiiiiiiiiiiindo), calculá el perímetro de la mecha y la frecuencia (RPM/60) y multiplicalos. Esa es la distancia que recorre un punto cualquiera del diámetro de la mecha en un segundo y... es claramente la velocidad tangencial 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ....Si hablamos de RPM, toda la mecha gira exactamente a la misma velocidad angular, de lo contrario se parte o se retuerce ......



   Notable, luego de algunas páginas volvimos al principio   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/75742/


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Notable, luego de algunas páginas volvimos al principio...


Pues... Eso del círculo de la vida y demás parece cumplirse 

Técnicamente hablando no es lo mismo, pero sí está muuuuuuy cerca.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

El echo que un minitorno tenga 10000 RPM, no es para que lo utilicemos todo el tiempo a esa velocidad, es alli donde deben leerse los manuales que acompañan a la maquinita(como Dremel ) en los que da consejos de la mejor velocidad para distintas herramientas según los materiales, no es lo mismo perforar que cortar, o pulir o sacar brillo y mucho menos desbastar. Hay que aprender a utilizar la herramienta de manera adecuada, con ello obtendremos mejor satisfacción, mejores resultados y una vida útil de la misma adecuado.


----------



## romel777 (Dic 23, 2010)

dan93 dijo:


> buscando sobre el tema un poco
> me encontre
> con un motor tool algo retro
> 
> ...



De donde conseguiste el mandrilcito ese? Yo hice uno de plastico y la precision es nula 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 23, 2010)

Gracias por las opiniones.. voy a averiguar en otros lugares a ver que me ofrecen.. pero creo que comprare el dremel.. hoy en dia puedo hacer la inversion..

Saludos!


----------



## thenot (Dic 23, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Gracias por las opiniones.. voy a averiguar en otros lugares a ver que me ofrecen.. pero creo que comprare el dremel.. hoy en dia puedo hacer la inversion..
> 
> Saludos!



Yo tengo una dremel y el mandril que venden para el, y la precision no es para nada fina, mas finesa (no se que palabra viene mejor) tengo con un taladro normal marca skill de los mas chicos que hay. Quizas el dremel con la base para taladrear pueda ser bueno (e estado por comprarla para probar), pero es bastante carita...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 24, 2010)

debe de hacer cerca de 10 años que tengo el dremel, solo le cambie una sola vez los carbones, nada mas. 

hoy por hoy le van al dremel todos los accesorios de otras marcas, que aunque no tienen la misma calidad de los dremel se las bancan lo mas bien.

hasta los aditamentos le sirven, uso un extensor marca robust, que aunque hace un poco de ruido se la banca lo mas bien.

me sigo quedando con dremel


saludos


----------



## joloso16 (Dic 26, 2010)

de todas me voy a quedar con la opcion del motor del desguace  la más barata y pienso que en relidad la más util (eso sí.....si tienes de lado a un amigo tornero como es mi caso.... mejor


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2010)

Mas que amigos torneros parte de mi familia son metalurgicos de años, y son proveedores de partes para distintas industrias, hay tonnos fresadoras de torreta, cepillos, rectificadora tangencial y universal etc etc, no obstante, tengo un par de tornos manuales y el Dremel es el mejor sin duda, hay otros muy buenos, incluso tengo uno chino ya lleva 6 años y anda perferto, es bueno, robusto, bien pesado...

Por alli hablaron de la presción del mandril del Dremel, no se a que se habran referido, el sistema de sujeción de mechas piedras montadas y otros accesoriso esta basdo en los sistema Iso, simple y muy efectivo, si vas a perforar a mano no podemos hablar de presisión ni ahi....., por otro lado depende del estado de las mechas, si las utizan al máximo, las mechas estan estropeadas....

Ningun Taldro de mano tiene mandril de presisión por el simple echo, que al utilizarse en forma manual no tiene sentido ya que un mandril de presición supera ollgadamente el precio de un taladro de mano como el Skill y no es una opinión conosco el costo de estos productos por lo que apunte anteriormente

Hay varios proyectos CNC para el perorado de PCB y se utiliza un minitorno por lo general y funcionan satisfactoriamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2010)

joloso16 dijo:


> de todas me voy a quedar con la opcion del motor del desguace  la más barata y pienso que en relidad la más util (eso sí.....si tienes de lado a un amigo tornero como es mi caso.... mejor


Si "La Cochinchina" queda cerca de C.A.B.A., en la galería (Subterránea) obelisco Sur hay un local de herramientas que amablemente te puede vender el mandril como para que lo adaptes al motor.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 26, 2010)

No, Fogo.
Por cómo escribe (no en este post), la Conchinchina queda en España o cosa así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> en la galería (Subterránea) obelisco Sur hay un local de herramientas que amablemente te puede vender el mandril como para que lo adaptes al motor.


Me había olvidado de agradecer a Fogo por este dato: MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!
Cuando estuve en la CABA hace unos meses, fuí a ese boliche y compré el mandril de relojero. La verdad es que está bastante bueno por lo que vale....
GRACIAS DE NUEVO!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No, Fogo.
> Por cómo escribe (no en este post), la Conchinchina queda en España o cosa así.


Parece que "La Cochinchina" es un barrio de "Vigo (España)", en ese caso la Ciudad de Buenos Aires le queda un poquito lejos 



ezavalla dijo:


> Me había olvidado de agradecer a Fogo por este dato: MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!......


Con alguna que otra botellita de algún "Torrontés" (Con recomendación Sanjuanina) estaríamos a mano 


*[Muy Off Topic On]*
En Alamtec, local de venta de herramientas, también sobre la Calle Paraná tiene de estas "Bellezas"


​
*[/Muy Off Topic Off]*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con alguna que otra botellita de algún "Torrontés" (Con recomendación Sanjuanina) estaríamos a mano


No hay problema! Cuando vuelva, te mando un MP para que nos juntemos y hacerte entrega oficial del "premio"


----------



## legomix1 (Ene 11, 2011)

hola amigos del foro miren tengo un problema es que todos los circuitos que he hecho 
estan hechos en el protoboard y decidi que ya era hora de hacer un circuito en una placa
de circuito impreso entonces hice el circuito impreso pero el problema es un poco menor pero 
nunca hace daño saber mas entonces el problema es que tengo el taladro para perforar las placas en mi taller pero no se usarlo entonces me podrian decir como usarlo

nota:ya tengo la broca


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2011)

Con mucho cuidado y un buen pulso. Claro!, Antes de taladrar, tienes que hacer una guía en el pin donde harás el orificio. Un clavo con punta fina y un martillo pequeño bastan. Usa solo brocas en buen estado y procura mantener el taladro Recto.

Sin más, suerte.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

¿ Pasaste por aquí ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/taladro-pcb-10755/

¿ Como es tu taladro ?


----------



## fabioguarin (Ene 15, 2011)

disculpen amigos con que referencia consigo el mandril para este taladro pequeño es que solo me falta eso para terminar mi taladro
saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 15, 2011)

No se si es colgado lo mio pero usaron este?
Para Dremel
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-104562498-mini-mandril-dremel-4486-minitorno-portabroca-cierre-rapido-_JM_
Para chinito
http://www.buloneraatlas.com.ar/ficha.aspx?codigo=21117
Voy a hacer mi primer PCB, tengo una agujereadora y el mandril me da para 1mm, tengo que comprar el soporte de agujereadora o el minitorno para esa tarea? no quiero arruinar la tableta de cobre.
Pensé hacerle con un clavito las marcas para que la mecha no patine y darle a "pulso".


----------



## fabioguarin (Ene 16, 2011)

pues yo ya e echo taladros con motores y me a pasado eso y tengo dos razones para que pase eso 
1:la broca es mala o esta mas ajustada
2:el motor no tiene suficiente velocidad de perforación
lo digo por experiencia XD


----------



## sjuan (Ene 23, 2011)

tengo esto, no es lo ultimo en guaracha,pero me sirve para mis trabajos, ahora buscare una forma de volverlo fijo (sobre un eje) por mandril utilixe un pedazo de un boligrafo que encajaba perfecto en el eje y lo corte


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

y hasta con cubre-broca, je je esta bueno...


----------



## fabioguarin (Feb 2, 2011)

acá les dejo lo que he avanzado con mi taladro de mano que e hecho a partir de un micrófono y otras cosas sin tanta palabra aquí unas fotos que hablan por si solas espero les sirvan 

y esta foto muestra como queda después de un toque de pintura


saludos espero comentarios e inquietudes saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Feb 18, 2011)

bueno ya que hice el taladro ahora si voy a lo que ustedes quieren a continuación unas fotos de como quedara el taladro de mesa basado en el vídeo  que subieron anteriormente

aun lo estoy haciendo aca adjunto unas fotos de lo que he adelantado de la base
y aca esta el taladro y la base juntas le puse una correa para poder usarlo en base y manualmente
saludos pronto are un post con mas fotos explicando la fácil construcción 
no olviden comentar


----------



## romel777 (Feb 19, 2011)

se ve muy bueno, tengo que buscar algo en mi casa que sirva como mandril


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 19, 2011)

mi unica duda es con respecto al mandril


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> se ve muy bueno, tengo que buscar algo en mi casa que sirva como mandril





mo57ro dijo:


> mi unica duda es con respecto al mandril



Busquen "Mandril" en esta dirección: *Buscador*


----------



## fabioguarin (Feb 22, 2011)

por aca unas fotos de como va tomando forma el taladro de mesa a la izquierda el real y ala derecha el diseño en 3D

y aca se ver como se puede quitar el taladro soltando una abrazadera y usarlo a con la mano esto lo hace facil de usar en cualquier lugar, abajo de la base esta el adaptador para el taladro es de 110v≈/17v DC 

bueno el nombre de el software que utilice para el diseño en 3D es  Metasequoia
saludos 
PD: no entendí los comentarios sobre el mandril ya que aun no se lo pongo solo adapte la broca a el eje


----------



## memowwe (Abr 25, 2011)

hay unas  brocas muy  buenas, que conseguia  por aca en Saltillo Coahuila, no se rompe y no se le acaba el  filo  es como de  un tipo de acero  es brillosita  ( no es la comun chafaleta que se despinta) antes  usaba esa broca negrita que vendne en cualquier  parte pero esta nueva es  muy  buena , cuando  fui  a comprar  por segunda vez, ya no tenian (pero  despues trajeron) me dijeron solo  tenenmos de esta ( y saco la clasica  broquita negrita que todos tenenmos)  y me dijo pero  esta es  para madera... entonces de alli  conclui que se se desgastaba facilmente porque son para madera


----------



## armando14jfa (Jun 13, 2011)

Perdon me podrian decir con que programa haces el diseño del taladro en 3d?


----------



## zxeth (Jun 13, 2011)

te combiene mas el mechanical desktop o el solid works, eso si vas a tener que estudiar mucho para saberlo usar jajajaja


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 13, 2011)

yo consegui un mandril hasta 0 para agarrar en la atornilladora lo compre en once y es black y decker muy bueno les dejo la marca para que pregunten  http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/Mandril-para-Atornillador-Destornillador-Black&Decker


----------



## ls2k (Jun 13, 2011)

amigos, tengo una duda, el asunto es que mi padre trabaja con taladros inalámbricos pequeños, que sirven de atornillador tambien, ¿me sirve para perforar pcb??


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 13, 2011)

Amigos, que opinan de esta herramienta http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=145







... me esta gustando como base para hacerlo de pie.,


----------



## fabioguarin (Jun 13, 2011)

armando14jfa dijo:


> Perdon me podrian decir con que programa haces el diseño del taladro en 3d?



hola armando
mira el programa lo consegui por que me gusta diseñar aeromodelos en 3d se llama Metasequoia es muy fácil de manejar y no pesa mucho solo que las partes las hice desde cero, per no se tarda mucho si descargas el programa te paso el archivo de el taladro para que lo veas mas en detalle 
no eh suvido las dimensiones, por que estoy recopilando mas informacion para hacer un buen post
saludos espero te sirva



ernestogn dijo:


> Amigos, que opinan de esta herramienta http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=145
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo averigue esos taladros por aca pero salen como en 50000$ bueno no es muy muy costoso  pero es que es simplemente un motor de bajo poder con un adaptador lo unico que necesitaba es el mandril y ya



electromecanico dijo:


> yo consegui un mandril hasta 0 para agarrar en la atornilladora lo compre en once y es black y decker muy bueno les dejo la marca para que pregunten  http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/Mandril-para-Atornillador-Destornillador-Black&Decker



dependiendo tendrías que probar con una broca por que si es velocidad muy lenta partirá la broca antes que taladre 
saludos


----------



## armando14jfa (Jun 13, 2011)

ok muchas gracias por el nombre del programa solo lo queria para crear alguno proyectos sencillos


----------



## fabioguarin (Jun 13, 2011)

hola aquí mas fotos espero les gusten y opinen tiene algunas modificaciones



saludos espero buenos comentarios


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

> yo averigue esos taladros por aca pero salen como en 50000$ bueno no es muy muy costoso  pero es que es simplemente un motor de bajo poder con un adaptador lo unico que necesitaba es el mandril y ya



Tengo uno de estos Ver el archivo adjunto 4346

de otra marca claro! , pero esta descentrado , intete adaptarlo a un motor (CC) de impresora pero sin mucho exito, el taladro en cuestion lo consigo a $190 (unos 45 dolares), es un poco caro. pero si sirve...

si alguien los ve marca mas china aun avise!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> ......si alguien los ve marca mas china aun avise!



¿ Leíste esto: ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99939/


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

voy a ver si puedo enviar un emisario, aver si con ese mandril lo puedo adaptar , 
no tenes alguna foto del mismo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> voy a ver si puedo enviar un emisario, aver si con ese mandril lo puedo adaptar ,
> no tenes alguna foto del mismo?



Ver el archivo adjunto 4347​
Es bastante mala pero creo que te puede dar una idea sobre el mandril.


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

Ese mismo tengo , pero esta descentrado... .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> Ese mismo tengo , pero esta descentrado... .



¿ Y con que ?, ¿ Como ? hiciste el agujero donde acopla el motor.

Indispensable "Torno"


Otro detalle: Calidad del motor, el eje del que se ve en la foto está montados sobre rulemanes (Rodamientos o bolilleros)


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

no mira, lo use con un taladro de banco grande que tengo en el taller de mi viejo, y la mecha gira exentrica, nose , capas el mio esta fallado , voy comprar otro a ver que pasa , me costo 7 pesos , es mas cara la mecha que el mandril..

un torno, un torno! , Con herramientas cualquiera!!


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 10, 2011)

hoy me compre uno de estos
resulta que en el empaque dice que sirve desde 0.8mm y como a veces me pongo finito y uso mechas de 0,6 pense que no me hiva servir , pero en la ferreteria tenian uno abierto y lo provamos con una mecha de 0,5 y apreta perfecto. asi que , si sirve!
me costo $50, casi casi 12 dolares, es un poco caro pero....





lo quiero para para usarlo con uno de estos que me prestaron






despues me queiro comprar uno de estos!!!







no sera mucho


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 20, 2011)

Buscando un puente de diodos para una fuente de 24+24 a 3A y siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro me he topado en la tienda con el KBPC3506. Los 35A de este puente sobran pero la alternativa es un puente de 8A que tengo en casa. El problema es que veo en internet no tiene patillas para meter en el PCB sino que es del siguiente tipo:






¿Cómo hacen para ponerla en la placa? He buscado información y no encuentro nada. Se me ocurre atornillarlo a la placa (creo que viene con agujero en el medio) con los espadines para arriba tal y como muestra la imagen y conectarle ahí los cables en lugar de hacerlo mediante pistas.

Alguien con esperiencia?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 20, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que para que entre el puente al PCB, el PCB debe estar perforado de forma en que las patas rectangulares, entren.
SALUDOS!!!





PD: En esta imagen, se ve como en donde va el puente de diodos, esta perforado especialmente para el puente.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 20, 2011)

Normal que no tengan patillas para PCB´s, imagínate que pedazo de pistas tendrias que hacer para los 35 A. 

Si lo empleas para cargas mas bajas, puedes hacer una isla rectangular y con varios taladros de 1,5mm (4 diria yo) lo insertas en el PCB y a funcionar.

Saludos.

Mas o menos seria esto. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 58765

Con la misma broca los comunicas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Igualmente esos puentes suelen ser para corrientes muy elevadas...que las pistas del PCB muchas veces no podrían resistir...

son puentes para otro tipo de aplicaciones


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

pelelalo :

hay puentes de 3 amper y de 6 u 8 amper tipo mesa como ese que son de plastico y de patas para impreso, a lo mucho le pones arriba un disipador, pero son con patas para impreso, justo yo estoy usando de estos , los tipo mesa y compre de 3 amper y de 6 amper :







este es tipo "mesa " y hay tipo en linea, creo que se ven en las fuentes de PC .
aca esta mas abajo, pero este ya no esta preparado para disipador .





ese que compraste guardalo para algo mas groso .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2011)

Este tipo de puente rectificador NO es para impreso, las patas con forma de "Pala" son para terminales de acople con cable







​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Además de lo que dijo fogonazo, fernandob y yo...ese puente es un KBPC3506

por ende es un puente para 35A y 600volts...

a menos que estés haciendo una súper etapa de potencia podes optar por otros mas chicos...

y en las super etapas de potencia el puente y los capacitores no van en la placa...por lo general


----------



## Luno (Ago 20, 2011)

hOla  si me ayudan porfavor , gracias 

Tengo un KBPC2506, como puedo hacer para ubicarlo en un disipador?.... de qué manera uso el orificio que lleva en el centro?

Lo usaré para una fuente de alimentación de potencia. 
Limitaré la corriente de salida a 13 Amperios.
Vsalida de 1.25 a 30v

PD: Las pistas no resultarían afectadas por dicha corriente en una placa virgen?


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 21, 2011)

Mu gueno el post. La verdad, nunca diría que derivara en estos comentarios.

En fin, les cuento: El puente está sobredimensionado, pero es que la tienda no me dá nada de 9 o 10A (recuerdo la fuente 24+24 a 3A). En casa tengo uno de 8A, estoy por utilizarlo. 

PD: Ruego disculpa, ya que hable de PCB cuando el montaje irá en placa perforada.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Esos terminales se les suele llamar terminal fast-on y se usan/usaban bastante en automoción así que los encontrarás con facilidad, les pones una funda aislante o termoretractil y listo.
El "puentarro" lo pones en un disipador y los cuatro cables los sueldas al circuito impreso con un orificio y un pad "normal".


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2011)

El foro es precisamente para entrometerse 

Sigamos con la buena onda, me gusta mucho más que la mala 

Bueno, el tema está casi finalizado...comentario final?

Lo acoplamos al disipador de calor sin necesidad de aislar, agregando una capa de grasa siliconada. Le soldamos 4 cablesitos que van a la placa teniendo cuidado con la polaridad de salida...y listo

saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 21, 2011)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> El "puentarro" lo pones en un disipador y los cuatro cables los sueldas al circuito impreso con un orificio y un pad "normal".



Nunca pense en usar disipador, la verdad.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Pues entonces no podrás aprovechar todo su potencial, pero como te sobra dará igual, supongo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

1 v mas o menos en 4 diodos a 3 amper ... el conjunto disipa 12w , sea la cajita grande o chica.

bueno, no es tan asi ya que cada par de diodos se ocupan de un semiciclo, pero el disipador tiene que ir si vas a consumir de verdad 3 amper... ahora si la realidad consumis mucho menos, no .

uno primero lo prueba, lo pones a andar y medis (medir... con el dedo ....) .
y ahi ves  el tema del disipador.


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola colegas como van, gracias Faustostar por tu comentario si es un buen PCB también lo tengo cuasi complementario de 200W por ahí lo publique en otro tema de amplificadores, el que desee ese material u otro con gusto lo aportare, y bueno a petición de mis colegas aporto el Mini Taladro Akashi para perforar baquelitas hecho de un marcador, subi algunas imagenes del taladro, y en el archivo PDF esta todo de como fabricarlo con su PCB todo esta ahi colegas, es muy simple de fabricar pero su diseño es muy PRO, Yo mismo lo diseñe y lo fabrique con algunas  piezas que encontré por ahí me costo 2€ hacerlo, Yo lo tengo trabajando con un Driver de potencia y control de velocidad de torque, pero funciona a maravilla con un adaptador o fuente eso si depende del voltaje del motor, si tienen alguna duda sobre este proyecto con gusto se las resuelvo, espero que les haya gustado el Mini Taladro Akashiya que me gusta cacharrear con cosas así y tengo otras cosillas por ahi,  como el acelerador de quemado de baquela para cloruro Férrico ya que es una herramienta muy útil y abajo coste, también tengo  otro mini taladro de 90º que son herramientas para la fabricacion de circuitos impresos PRO , muchos tenemos  nuestro  Mototool pero este taladro es una muy buena herramienta y a bajo coste y lo que más gusta es que esta hecho de forma casera, he estado algo ocupado por mi trabajo pero también estoy terminando un perforador completamente autónomo,  su función no es como muchos programables con PC, Microcontroladores y tal, simplemente es un seguidor de luz Robótico  que donde encuentra el punto negro de la plantilla impresa ahí perfora, cuando lo termine lo comparto con todos vosotros ya  que lo que nos hace mucho mejor de lo somos es compartir colegas, ya que  seria muy bueno que lo fabriquen también, y claro es hacer algo muy bueno y a bajo coste eso si que sea muy PRO no cierto colegas.


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 19, 2011)

Tengo el honor de presentarles este taladro, para mi es el ideal (calidad-precio). Lo compré por internet. El soporte me costó 15 euros y el minitaladrito no llegó a 8 euros. Más 5 euros de gastos de envío. Lo tengo sin estrenar y ya estoy ansioso!!
Un saludo!!


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 19, 2011)

muy bueno esta, donde lo compreste


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 19, 2011)

Es una empresa de Jaén. Se llama BRIELCO. En el pedido que les encargué me regalaron un juego de destornilladores de precisión. Si te fijas en las fotos, verás que el cable del minitaladro está bien disimulado, ya que lo pasé por el interior del 'eje' del brazo y sale por la parte posterior. Lo único que me queda es ponerle un peso en la base, por la parte de abajo, para que tenga más estabilidad.
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Está lindo el taladro 

Si la base es de aluminio podés darla vuelta y llenarla de plomo fundido , o sinó cemento Portland


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

que opinan del mio?


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 22, 2011)

No tengo palabras!! Parece que esté hecho para un dentista!! jajajaja!!

Para DOSMETROS:

Por desgracia la base no es de alumino, es de plástico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

DanielNR dijo:


> Para DOSMETROS:
> 
> Por desgracia la base no es de alumino, es de plástico.


 
Rellenalo de cemento como te dije , primero le haces unas rayas horizontales con la punta del soldador , en los costados del cajoncito que te queda al darlo vuelta , eso es para que después el bloque de cemento no se deslice y se salga 

Saludos !


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 22, 2011)

Me puede servir Aguaplast? Es una pasta que venden prepadara. Se mezcla con agua y queda un bloque sólido y firme. Eso sí, creo que será algo más ligero que el cemento. (Mientras se hago la mezcla con agua podría añadirle trozos de plomo, hierro, ... de tal manera que queden incrustados una vez seca la pasta) ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 22, 2011)

es mas o meos lo mismo que usar cemento, aunque seguro que mas caro. 
no venden alla el cemento suelto en las ferreterias de barrio?
o mejor te acercas a una construccion y les pedis a los señores albañiles que te donen media cuchara.


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 22, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> hoy me compre uno de estos
> resulta que en el empaque dice que sirve desde 0.8mm y como a veces me pongo finito y uso mechas de 0,6 pense que no me hiva servir , pero en la ferreteria tenian uno abierto y lo provamos con una mecha de 0,5 y apreta perfecto. asi que , si sirve!
> me costo $50, casi casi 12 dolares, es un poco caro pero....



Tengo ese mismo mandril pero lo compre al *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* porque no entra en mi minitorno marca VERSA. Me quiero matar, me gustaria poder adaptarlo a un motor, seria mas facil que usar el minitorno


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2011)

si es de dremel usa un tornillo que quede justo en la cuerda de atras, y solo preocupate por fijar el tornillo al motor


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tiene una rosca media especial y no encontre nada que enrrosque ahi, lo unico que enrosca un par de vueltas es un chicler de carburador pero no keda bien centrado tampoco porque no enrosca del todo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 23, 2011)

Biker2k3

La rosca de los Minitornos solo tiene la diferencia de ser *paso fino*, no te puedo asegurar si es de *8.0mm* ó *5/16"* por que mi calibre no es el mas adecuado para medir. 

La forma mas sencilla para que soluciones tu problema es ir con el mandril a una buena ferreteria industrial que en MdQ las tienes y buscar un tornillo como te ha dicho Helminto G. antes de perder el dinero por haberlo comprado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 23, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Biker2k3
> 
> La rosca de los Minitornos solo tiene la diferencia de ser *paso fino*, no te puedo asegurar si es de *8.0mm* ó *5/16"* por que mi calibre no es el mas adecuado para medir.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, voy a ver si consigo alguno que se adapte, me seria mucho mas comodo mandar el mandril a un motorcito, que usar el minitorno.


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo un gran problema a la hora de perforar el pcb. Tengo que soldar 10 hembras de DC plug 2.1

¿Cómo debo hacer los agujeros? Tienen 2.5mm de ancho las patitas, pero al no ser circular la sección se me complica bastante (tengo mecha de 2.5 pero quedan muy feas). 

Algún consejito?? Gracias!

PD: dejo un link con la imagen de cómo son http://www.efcomponentes.com.ar/images/TH_064-1183.jpg


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 29, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, tengo un gran problema a la hora de perforar el pcb. Tengo que soldar 10 hembras de DC plug 2.1
> 
> ¿Cómo debo hacer los agujeros? Tienen 2.5mm de ancho las patitas, pero al no ser circular la sección se me complica bastante (tengo mecha de 2.5 pero quedan muy feas).
> 
> Algún consejito?? Gracias!


con una mecha delgadita le haces varios agujeros uno al ladito del otro y listo


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 29, 2012)

adjcp dijo:
			
		

> con una mecha delgadita le haces varios agujeros uno al ladito del otro y listo



Es una buena idea, pero buscaba una un poco más directa ya que tengo que hacer 22 perforaciones de esas por placa, y son unas cuantas jeje.

En sí, quería saber si había alguna herramienta especial para ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2012)

Dremel y una fresa odontológica


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Dremel y una fresa odontológica



Perforan de costado? Es buena esa.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2012)

una caladora de mano:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:
			
		

> Perforan de costado? Es buena esa.


 
Si comen de costado , te vas a las casas de odontología de cerca de la Facultad y ahí las compras , no son caras


----------



## CCB (May 30, 2012)

las anteriores son las indicadas pero yo con un alicate redondearia lo mas posible los contactos para que entren en los agujeros, esto haria yo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 30, 2012)

caucanito dijo:
			
		

> las anteriores son las indicadas pero yo con un alicate redondearia lo mas posible los contactos para que entren en los agujeros, esto haria yo


me parece que ya paso la edad de piedra jejejejeje  lo que el necesita es algo como esto http://img.alibaba.com/photo/553090480/PCB_punching_machine.jpg pero mejor te ingenias otra cosa


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 31, 2012)

Jaja, con esa máquina soy Gardel con guitarra eléctrica. Pero bueno, voy a ir probando con una para ver como lo soluciono, no sé por qué no vienen con sección circular y listo la verdad.


----------



## YIROSHI (May 31, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:
			
		

> Jaja, con esa máquina soy Gardel con guitarra eléctrica. Pero bueno, voy a ir probando con una para ver como lo soluciono, no sé por qué no vienen con sección circular y listo la verdad.



Compañero juaneoy77 debes es buscar el Jack Hembra apropiado para que te evites dolores de cabeza como este Plug de la imagen que adjunto pero tambien  con un Mototool limar un poco sus terminales para que acoplen muy bien, te tardas un poco, pero te tardas mas perforando linealmente ya que hay que tener cuidado de que no vayan a quedar mal y despues que no acoplem es un lio



Saludos Yiro


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2012)

Para hacer esos cortes en el pcb estan la brocas de corte, los hay de diferente tamaño y diseño.


----------



## aquileslor (May 31, 2012)

Una fresa de 1 mm de diámetro, colocada en un taladro de banco, te permitirá hacer eso. Claro que hay que tomarle la mano, porque la fresa te tira la placa para calquier lado. Podés ponerle una escuadra para guiarla. Las fresas para Dremel cuestan mucho menos que las de máquinas frezadoras. Buscala como repuesto para dremel, pero usala con taladro de banco, o con un adaptador( en una época Black and Decker vendía adaptadores para poner el taladro de mano como si fuera de banco, con mesa para perforado y todo. hasta se gira para poder usarlo de amoladora. Yo lo tengo, aunque guardado).


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 31, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas. Yiro esa no la encontré y me recorrí todo calle Paraná. Zopilote voy a buscar esas que decís mañana. Y, Aquileslor sí, yo ahora tengo un Dremmel de mano y a avecés se complica un poco. En el Easy vi el adaptador, marca Dremmel también, pero estaba casi 400 pesos y parecía extremadamente frágil todo de plástico.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 31, 2012)

usa un segueta fina, perforas atraviezas la segueta y cortas linealmente y sin tanto relajo y sin erramienta electrica y costosa (sono a comercial de tv)


----------



## juaneoy77 (May 31, 2012)

No entiendo cómo hago con la segueta, si no empiezo por un borde. No veo cómo arrancar el corte.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 31, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:
			
		

> Jaja, con esa máquina soy Gardel con guitarra eléctrica. Pero bueno, voy a ir probando con una para ver como lo soluciono, no sé por qué no vienen con sección circular y listo la verdad.


puedes ponerla superficial, osea soldarla por la parte de las pistas


----------



## Helminto G. (May 31, 2012)

la segueta es finita, asi como la que puse antes, haces una perforacion por la que pasas la segueta antes de asegurarla al arco, ya atravezada la aseguras y cortas, es un poco tedioso pero es mucho mas facil y queda mejor


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 31, 2012)

si deverias tomar el consejo del coyote e visto como utilizan ese diminuto seguetin y corta vastante oye helminto G. pasale un video de la caladora de mano en accion para q vea como se usa


----------



## YIROSHI (May 31, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo cómo hago con la segueta, si no empiezo por un borde. No veo cómo arrancar el corte.



Comapñero que lastima que no consiguio el Jack hay una manera facil de perforarlo con puntas de mototool para hacer figuras en vidrio cortan buenisimo son economicas y no se resvala cuando se perfora a mano, como suele pasar con brocas o mechas las hay de diferentes tamaños





Esta muy buena la idea Tambien habia pensado en superficial, pero el Jack necesita firmesa y al enchufar y deschufar puede que no resista, y mas que el pin del centro es dificil de soldarlo suferficialmente

Saludos


----------



## patoespe (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola que tal, como estan sigo este foro desde muchos años, pero nunca he preguntado puesto que me ha quedado muy claro, ahora quisiera que porfavor me ayuden para hacer un mini taladro soy de Ecuador espero me den unos tips para esto. Y como se llaman los mandriles(Porta brocas) aca en ecuador.
Saludos.


----------



## Marce (Ene 5, 2013)

Yo se que les va a dar làstima.. yo se que van a decir.. _lauchaa comprate unooo_.. pero necesitaba un taladrito de urgencia, y me fabrique èste  y hasta ahora es un fierro 
esta hecho con un motorcito de 5v de un autostereo, la mecha (broca) esta pegada con sellador de silicona (previamente centrada), y el mango es de un soldador de estaño viejiiiisimo







[/IMG]


----------



## patoespe (Ene 5, 2013)

Marceguzz dijo:
			
		

> Yo se que les va a dar làstima.. yo se que van a decir.. _lauchaa comprate unooo_.. pero necesitaba un taladrito de urgencia, y me fabrique èste  y hasta ahora es un fierro
> esta hecho con un motorcito de 5v de un autostereo, la mecha (broca) esta pegada con sellador de silicona (previamente centrada), y el mango es de un soldador de estaño viejiiiisimo






			
				Marceguzz dijo:
			
		

> mm y muchas gracias.. no se me puedes ayudar con una explicacion mas detallada de como acoplaste la bfoca al motor, de ante mano Gracias
> Saludos


----------



## Marce (Ene 5, 2013)

1- Admiro tu capacidad para no reirte 
2- Lo llene el engranaje helicoidal con fastix (sellador de silicona), el eje del motorcito llegaba hasta la mitad del engranaje, le puse sellador y la broca, lo conecte a 5v (lo alimento de una fuentesita que tengo, 5v 1.5a) por la parte de atras, en donde esta la ficha blanca, sujete el mango de madera con una morza de herrero  lo hice andar, para calibrarlo (ya que el eje del motor es me mayor dimension que la broca) lo centraba con los dedos hasta que ves que la punta no oscila, o sea, ves la punta girando perfectmente, y lo apague, lo deje unos minutos y le puse un poco mas por fuera para fijarlo. y ahi lo tenes... ya lleva varias pcb`s  sin romperse/salirse/descentrarse.
3- Probe varios metodos, como ese que (no se como se llama) es tipo un tubo donde metes el cable y lo apretas con un tornillo, tipo una bornera, pero bien chiquita, pero el inconveniente es que los tornillos de ajuste hacen que el motor se mueva mucho.
Suerte en tu proyecto!!


----------



## Salvador Camacho (May 19, 2013)

He experimentado con las brocas que venden en tiendas de electrónica para perforar PCB, pero se rompen muy fácil. A veces a la primera. Estas son al parecer de 1/32" que es el tamaño ideal.

Las brocas para taladro la más pequeña es de 1/16" si aguantan, pero el problema es que la perforación queda grande. Cómo han solucionado esto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2013)

Amigo, es complicado responder a tu problema, con tan pocos datos que ofreces. No sabemos si las brocas estan montadas en un mandril vertical o bien perforas a mano. Si tu caso es la 2da. opcion, puede suceder cualquier cosa.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2013)

1 -- fijate de tomar la pastilla para el parkinson antes de comenzar a taladrar.
2 --- fijate que la mecha agarre en el centro de el mandril
3 ---- no pongas abajo de la placa de pertinax otra de acero.
4 --- no perfores como si fuese "la primera vez" (tampoco como la ultima) . 

no se me ocurre otra, puesto que las placas son de material blando para una mecha .


----------



## elprofetellez (May 19, 2013)

Las brocas NO se rompen, el operario es quien las rompe. No se debe ejercer mucha presion, se debe colocar vertical y de preferencia solo perforar la parte de fibra, no el cobre.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2013)

y abajo de la placa maderita suave, no sea cosa que el sufrimiento lo tenga luego de atravesar la placa.
y otra cosa:
si perforas una placa de solo un par de mm no hace falta agarrar la mecha con el mandril de la puntita y que quede todo el largo de la mecha al aire (lo cual la hace mas propensa a la muerte) :
que entre bien en el mandril.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2013)

fernandob, fijate que el detalle sobre dejar expuesta la mecha lo mas que se pueda sera mejor, pues habra mayor distancia elastica. Si la distancia es minuscula, ante cualquier fuerza con un angulo diferente a la linea de presion, causara su muerte como tu dices.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2013)

por si hay diferencias para entendernos haré un dibujo.
a mi por mi experiencia la cosa me pasa  como digo :
sera que uno no se da cuenta mirando desde arriba  (con el soporte )


----------



## aquileslor (May 19, 2013)

Yo hago como dice Fernando. La mecha bien cortita, no mas de 1 cm que sogresalga y eso sí de acero rápido. Mucha velocidad y apretando suavemente. Se te rompen porque se tuercen. Y perforo placa y cobre, si no como paso los componentes? Y uso una maderita debajo y dura para colmo pero así no se raja la placa.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 19, 2013)

Si perforas cobre, es porque tu placa esta mal hecha. A menos que no se disponga de ciertas plantillas para componentes especificos. No deberian de quedar tapados los puntos.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2013)

yo tampoco hice  el tema de los puntos, hay quien tiene mas cancha que otros con el tema de dibujar las placas.
jamas le di bolilla (igual, el perclo  jamas me lo permitio )  .

aca con lo de el pibe hay otro problema, para que se le rompan asi de facil.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 19, 2013)

Lo que nadie le ha preguntado, qué taladro esta utilizando el amiguito?. No vaya a estar utilizando un taladro de mano para concreto.... y misterio resuelto.


----------



## Lamas (May 19, 2013)

Perforar fibra  y cobre no le veo problema.  Creo que lo que se requiere es practica.  Si se mantiene la broca  en la misma posicion (vertical) debera funcionar sin inconvenientes.  Cuando empece a trabajar mis placas (hace ya mas de 30 años) lo hacia con una herramienta manual y muy grande para las brocas y me sucedian esos accidentes.  Con el tiempo adquiri varios dremmel  a los que les colocaba diferente tamaño de broca, segun lo requerian las placas.  Perforaba cerca de 3500 agujeros diarios (produccion en serie) y realmente cambiaba las brocas cuando ya no tenian filo, especialmente las de 1/32".  Para mi es mas complicado perforar las placas de fibra de vidrio que las de baquelita.  Con las primeras la broca pierde el filo con los primeros agujeros.  Con las de baquelita me permitia utilizarlas largo tienpo.  Por alguna razon tambien se me rompen mas con las de fibra. La clave es que la broca no se incline a la hora de hacer el agujero. Yo no uso madera abajo sino una espuma plastica que tiene bastante dureza y me ha funcionado muy bien.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 19, 2013)

Lamas dijo:
			
		

> Perforar fibra  y cobre no le veo problema.  Creo que lo que se requiere es practica.  Si se mantiene la broca  en la misma posicion (vertical) debera funcionar sin inconvenientes.  Cuando empece a trabajar mis placas (hace ya mas de 30 años) lo hacia con una herramienta manual y muy grande para las brocas y me sucedian esos accidentes.  Con el tiempo adquiri varios dremmel  a los que les colocaba diferente tamaño de broca, segun lo requerian las placas.  Perforaba cerca de 3500 agujeros diarios (produccion en serie) y realmente cambiaba las brocas cuando ya no tenian filo, especialmente las de 1/32".  Para mi es mas complicado perforar las placas de fibra de vidrio que las de baquelita.  Con las primeras la broca pierde el filo con los primeros agujeros.  Con las de baquelita me permitia utilizarlas largo tienpo.  Por alguna razon tambien se me rompen mas con las de fibra. La clave es que la broca no se incline a la hora de hacer el agujero. Yo no uso madera abajo sino una espuma plastica que tiene bastante dureza y me ha funcionado muy bien.



Estoy de acuerdo, yo diría que la fibra de vidrio es lo que termina sacandole vida útil a la mecha más que la capa de cobre.

En cambio las otras placas (yo las conozco como pertinax, supongo que por la marca), son mucho menos dañinas con respecto a la mecha.

Por cierto el taladro de mano si se usa con cuidado sirve, pero lo recomendable es dajarlo fijo y que sea la plaqueta la que se mueva.


----------



## blanko001 (May 19, 2013)

En mi caso hace unos 8 años se conseguían brocas en las tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad, y para entonces todas se partían muy facilmente, apenas apoyandola sobre la placa. eran esas que vienen finitas y en el extremo un diámetro superior para ajustar al motortool, taladro, dremel o lo que sea... con el pasar del tiempo llegaron unas que desde la base a la punta eran del mismo diámetro, muy finitas desde 1/64 de pulgada creo yo, pero muy fuertes. Con éstas me quedé muchos años, con el tiempo (año pasado) adquirí una de las que utilicé por primera vez (de las anchas en la base) y para mi sorpresa la calidad ya era muy superior, actualmente uso una de éstas y claro no descarto las demás. Yo opino que hay brocas de pésima calidad y que por mas cuidadosos que seamos se romperán. es cuestión de hallar las mejores y se necesita suerte, de lo contrario te recomiendo de las que son de un mismo diámetro desde principio a fin.


----------



## Salvador Camacho (May 20, 2013)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Hay varias buenas ideas que tomaré en cuenta.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2013)

elprofetellez dijo:
			
		

> Lo que nadie le ha preguntado, qué taladro esta utilizando el amiguito?. No vaya a estar utilizando un taladro de mano para concreto.... y misterio resuelto.



jaaa............que tipo malo...........solo te falto decir "encima en modo percusion" 

yo deje de usar un taladro por que ya el eje no daba mas, el juego que tenia.
si querias mirar fijo a  la mecha cuando estaba el taladro funcionado y quedabas asi:


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2013)

Alguien a comprado esas brocas que vienen en kit en ebay que trae desde 0.3 hasta 1.2mm y cuestan 12 dolares. Porque estoy tentado a probar haber que tal salen. Acá solo he podido comprar de las que son toda de un mismo diametro el problema es que mi dremel no agarras algunas medidas, tendria que comprar el mandril que agarra todas las medidad pero el muy desdichado cuesta 40 dolares ¿Que le pasa a dremel con sus productos tan caros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2013)

Mi abuelo tuvo exactamente éste taladro :







http://www.villardecanas.es/gonz2/fragua.htm

Solo que le había quitado el volante y la manija y le había puesto una polea para ser movido por una transmisióin de correa plana , además de un mandril , ya que ese usaba mechas de cabo cuadrado.

Tenía dos velocidades cambiando un engranaje y en la guia inferior llevaba una morza.

Además tenía avance automático


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2013)

y claro.........................taladrando con la botella de vino al lado ............. como van a durar las mechas.........


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2013)

Eso es agua con gas , venian con esas tapas de alambre y porcelana


----------



## opamp (May 20, 2013)

Soy un ploco "flojito" parahacer mis tarjetas , el amigo que mes las hace taladra diez tarjetas a la vez , ...Bueno tiene más de 35años haciendo tarjetas , es su negocio.

P.D. : No recuerdo el material,  pero sus brocas estan entre 25 a 30 Euros ( solo sé que son MADE IN GERMANY).


----------



## Nuyel (May 20, 2013)

Pues la fibra de vidrio es muy abrasiva, el polvo que suelta prácticamente se encarga de pulir el filo y dejarlo romo, como hasta ahora he usado de carburo de tungsteno no he tenido problemas con la fibra de vidrio, hay que tenerle paciencia por que no la puedes meter de golpe o se puede quebrar y las apoyo en algún agujero o una goma de borrar, siempre al perforar sujeto el mototool lo más cerca posible y tambien apoyo mi brazo para bajarla con cuidado y delicadeza.
Bueno, a mi me toma tiempo por que siempre lo hago a velocidad mínima, si le meto todo se me iría la mano y en una de esas rompa la broca, si tuviera un taladro de columna podría hacerlo más rápido.


----------



## NarXEh (May 20, 2013)

Buenas!

Sumando a los consejos q te dejaron los compañeros te voy a dar mis consejos:

1 - Pastilla para el parkinson como dijo fernandob

2 - Siempre compra mechas para acero rápido (digo esto porque nunca probe las de carburo o de tungsteno)

3 - Pone una madera blanda abajo de la placa a perforar (nada metalico o muy duro).

4 - Agarra un clavito o un punzón y martilla suavemente el lugar a hacer el agujero (para que no te baile la mecha y tenga una referencia fija de donde agujerear).

5 - Evita que se te "clave" la mecha (cuando perforas y se queda frenada sin girar). Depaso protejes la maquina que usas para agujerear.

6 - Lo mas verticalmente posible y sin mucha fuerza en exceso (si son mechas finitas tenes muchas posibilidades de partirlas).

7 - Hay gente que después de agujerear, mete las mechas en agua fria para que se enfrie. Dicen que de esta manera duran mas, como nunca lo hice lo menciono pero para saber q opinan los demas.

8 - Mucha suerte!

9 - Saludos!


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Jul 29, 2013)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica en si, pero después de leer mucho y reparar alguno que otro electrodoméstico me decidí a emprender un proyecto mas "osado"... un amplificador.
para esto decidí usar un TDA2009.
en la teoría la llevo bastante bien pero en la practica me encontré con la primera traba.
como hacer las perforaciones para los componentes en el PCB, eh visto que usan minitornos, taladros de mesa, y algún que otro mas. pero...
hay algún método mas económico?
hay forma de utilizar un taladro "normal" (de mano digamos)?
o quizá usar algún motorcito de lectora de CD, que de esos tengo un par.

desde ya les agradezco y disculpen la ignoracia, soy nuevo en esto

pd: una pregunta un poco colgada, ustedes opinan que para el circuito estereo que sugiere el fabricante del tda2009 hace falta un preamplificador? como calculo esto? aclaro: lo voy a conectar a un celular o una pc


----------



## chinouv (Jul 29, 2013)

hola  puedes usar una aguja de jeringa adaptada a un motorcito esto  sacara de apuros  

saludos


----------



## jefki (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola pablo
pues mira para empezar debes tener las brocas o mechas (no se como se nombran en tu país), para la realización de pcb debes tener de distinto grosor, en mi caso yo utilizo de 0.5 y 1 mm, pero hay de otros grosores.
La primera vez que hice las perforaciones, las hice con un taladro normal pero hay que tener en cuenta que necesitas mucha precisión para que queden bien, ya que estos taladros son grandes y un poco pesados.
Después empece a usar un motor de lectora y es el que uso hasta ahora, lo que yo hago es que adapto el grosor de la broca o mecha al grosor del eje del motor con cinta y los mantengo unidos por un palito de plástico, (no se si me explique bien ).
En cuanto a la otra pregunta, aunque no he utilizado ese amplificador, si he utilizado un TDA2050 y nunca le puse un pre-amplificador debido a que la señal proveniente de un celular o una pc es suficiente para hacer funcionar un amplificador.


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Jul 29, 2013)

muchas gracias chinouv y jefki, voy a probar con las dos opciones ya que tengo agujas (no piensen mal XD) y el motor de la lectora de una playstation3 que encontre despedasada, mañana compro la mechas (asi les decimos en argentina) creo que solo voy a necesitar una por que todos los componentes tienen las patas del mismo espesor. muchas gracias, luego subo fotos asi ven que tal y quiza a algun novato como yo le sirva.


----------



## 1326sergio (Jul 29, 2013)

Quiebrenle 3 mm de punta a una aguja de maquina y lijen para dejar con filo ahora usenla con taladro, :3 no saben como me ha servido


----------



## jose savedra (Ago 1, 2013)

La de 1 milimetro te de pelicula


----------



## maxee (Ene 13, 2014)

Buenas compañeros del foro, me encuentro realizando una agujereadora para PCB, la cual al accionar un pedal, utilizando PWM y por medio de un solenoide mueve la mecánica para que la mecha baje y realice el agujero. Hasta ahí perfecto, el tema es que el solenoide (del burro de un Fiat Duna) consume unos 30A a 12V si no calcule mal (no tengo con que medir tanta corriente) acá la duda, como manejar esa carga, por la fuerza que tiene el solenoide no creo q*ue* utilice el PWM a mas de un 50% pero es una especulación, hice una etapa de potencia con 3 IRFZ44N, pero no sé, por mas que me doy maña, me quedo corto a veces con los conocimientos. Que les parece? aguantara esa carga? se puede mejorar? adjunto la imagen de la etapa de potencia....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 14, 2014)

Amigo seguramente el solenoide consume 30A pero al estar sometido a corriente directa. Ahora si lo sometes a PWM el tema cambia, pues ahora no sólo está en juego el valor resistivo del alambre, sino también la impedancia del devanado. Con ésto quiero decir que el consumo será bastante menor, dependiendo de la fcia. Además deberás cerciorarte que funcione a dicha fcia. Pues el núcleo no esta diseñado para tal fin.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 14, 2014)

quizás esto te podría servir en lugar del selenoide:







es un actuador universal para seguros de auto, su precio es como de 2US. y tiene algo de fuerza.


----------



## maxee (Ene 14, 2014)

Es buena idea esa. No conocía esos actuadores. Estuve investigando y tienen una fuerza de 2.5Kg lo que creo que es suficiente para perforar fibra de vidrio. Pero tengo que utilizar otro circuito para controlar estos actuadores ya que tengo que invertir la polaridad para que suba y baje, por lo que tengo que usar un puente H, ademas de eso, se me genero una duda, puedo controlar la fuerza de estos actuadores por PWM? o será mejor variando el voltaje? recordemos que este elemento es el fuerza la mecha contra la placa para perforarla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

Calculo que con un solenoide de esos , una aguja de impresora de martillos y el agujerito bien calibrado hasta funcionaría de punzonadora-impacto-sacabocado.

Tenés que evitar el golpe cuando bajes la mecha , so pena que se destroce.

Los solenoides pierden mucha fuerza bajandoles la tensión y en un punto se ponen incontrolables , quizas el PWM ande mejor


----------



## maxee (Ene 14, 2014)

pero.... para controlar los actuadores que me recomendó LaElectronicaMeOdia decia yo...

dejo una imagen de uno destripado


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 14, 2014)

> puedo controlar la fuerza de estos actuadores por PWM?



si, si puedes controlar la velocidad sin perder mucha fuerza con  PWM y con puente H haces que suba y baje.

yo los he usado en muchas aplicaciones con bastante exito, no creo que tengas problemas para la perforadora que intentas hacer


----------



## maxee (Ene 15, 2014)

Perdón, me exprese mal, lo que quise preguntar es si es mejor controlar la "fuerza" por PWM o variando el voltaje. La velocidad también va a variar pero no tiene importancia en esta aplicación. Pregunto esto porque me da la sensación que va a quedar repiqueteando la mecha sobre la placa al estilo de un percutor. Con el solenoide creo que también hubiera tenido este problema, pero bueno ahí si que no podía controlar por voltaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2014)

Pwm                             !


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 15, 2014)

No te recomiendo un solenoide, son difíciles de controlar y generalmente están diseñados para activarse "de golpe".

Lo que te recomiendo hacer, es usar un sin-fin acoplado a la herramienta (en este caso, un motor rápido para agujerear), controlado por un motor - ni siquiera paso a paso, de continua y bien controlado -, que haga bajar la herramienta cuando gire en un sentido, y subir cuando haga lo contrario.

2 fines de carrera para pararlo cuando llegue al tope, y listo.

Un saludo, espero que te sirva.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 15, 2014)

> lo que quise preguntar es si es mejor controlar la "fuerza" por PWM o variando el voltaje. La velocidad también va a variar pero no tiene importancia en esta aplicación. Pregunto esto porque me da la sensación que va a quedar repiqueteando la mecha sobre la placa al estilo de un percutor.



Con PWM varias la velocidad y la tienes que variar a "producto de gallina" porque si  no te va a dar un golpaso y no disminuye mucha fuerza, y si quieres bajar fuerza bajas el voltaje.

por $2US vale la pena que hagas el intento

y no, no repiquetean para nada, obviamente es PWM no pulsotes , osea una frecuencia "alta" .


----------



## maxee (Ene 16, 2014)

Ya compre los actuadores por mercadolibre, acá en mi ciudad ni siquiera los conocen (como yo jaja) cuando los tenga y tenga la parte mecánica lista, pruebo a ver como se comporta y en base a eso veo si controlo con voltaje o PWM, ya tengo ambos circuitos listos. muchas gracias. ya les contare como va


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola, hoy comezé a hacer mi mini taladro, elegí un motor de una vieja impresora y como decía primero hize el soporte, copiando el modelo de esta pagina: 

http://www.oscardelossantos.es/taller/soporte-vertical-casero-para-mini-taladro/

Lo comenze a hacer con solamente 3 pedazos de aglomerado de 18mm que encontré en la calle, y así me va quedando






Como pueden ver le puse poxilina para que se pegara bien el motor...
















Voy a usar estos listones de aluminio para el mecanismo, pero no lo hice hoy porque no tengo el resorte, seguramente lo compre mañana y lo termine.






Siempre use este taladrito para perforar mis pcb, pero quería algo mas eficaz y también quería aprovechar esas maderas que me encontre así que la mejor forma era hacer un mini taladro nuevo











La mecha esta adaptada al motor con el tubo que tienen adentro las lapizeras (el que tiene la tinta)  pero se mueve mucho, la mecha se va para todos lados, ahora estaba pensando si se le podría poner una de estas válvulas que tienen las ruedas de las bicicletas, porque no tengo mucho tiempo para ir al centro para comprar un madril apto para mechas de 1mm o un madril de joyero como dice fogonazo, pero seguramente cuando tenga tiempo voy a averiguar.
Mañana cuando vaya a la ferretería a comprar el resorte voy a preguntar si tienen esa clase de mandriles, pero si no lo tienen tendría que probar la válvula de bici, que dicen?






PD: También eh estado viendo que hay un porta-mechas manual para las pcb, yo creo que también seria una opción...


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ene 24, 2014)

Ya termine el taladro, nada mas que no le puse resorte porque en la ferretería no tenían, y tampoco tenían un mandril para mechas de 1mm, pero no importa, me arregle con lo que tenia y de todas formas funciona bastante bien


























Como pueden ver en la foto de arriba, la mecha de tambalea un poco, y es es un problema, lo hice con el tubo de un jack de guitarra y le adapte la mecha con poxilina, la parte en la que esta adaptada la mecha esta bien posicionada, pero la parte que esta conectada al motor no, me parece que tendría que corregir eso y luego veo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

*

Esta es "La FogoPerforadora" fabricada (Obviamente) por La Fogonazo INC*. 





Vista del Motor 5000 a 24000RPM con el famoso FogoMandril de Joyero




Vista del extremo del paralelogramo deformable que perite mantener la alineación vertical



Otra vista del paralelogramo deformable



Parte posterior del paralelogramo deformable y resorte de retracción.
Permite que con un solo dedo se baje el sistema, el retorno es automático​
La retiré de su base para intentar que se vea mejor en las fotos


----------



## maxee (Feb 1, 2014)

Así va quedando el proyecto..  estoy trabado con el mandril, quise usar uno de relojero  pero los nacionales son muy malos, y uno bueno sale alrededor de $200 lamentablemente.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Esta buenísimo fogonazo, pero como hiciste para colocare el mandril al motor ¿lo encajaste a presión?
Te esta quedando muy bien maxee muy buena idea la tuya


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Esta buenísimo fogonazo, pero como hiciste para colocare el mandril al motor ¿lo encajaste a presión?
> Te esta quedando muy bien maxee muy buena idea la tuya



Conseguí un madríl doble, con capacidad para una mecha (Broca) en cada extremo.
Lo corté.
Hice un frenteado con el torno en cada mitad.
Centré con la mecha de centrar.
Agujero del mismo diámetro que el eje del motor
Clavé el mandríl en el eje del motor.

A festejar tomando cerveza con amigos.

Con la otra mitad del mandríl y otro motor hice otra perforadora con switch pulsador para hacer agujeros manualmente.

A festejar tomando cerveza con amigos (Again)


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conseguí un madríl doble, con capacidad para una mecha (Broca) en cada extremo.
> Lo corté.
> Hice un frenteado con el torno en cada mitad.
> Centré con la mecha de centrar.
> ...



De 10 eso es usar el ingenio  una pregunta, te molesta si te copio la idea? de la cerveza digo


----------



## mglbrv (Feb 13, 2014)

Tengo una impresora matricial que no uso a ver si sirven los motores, tambien note que para mandril pueden servir los tornillos que llevan las pistolas para soldar


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2014)

mglbrv dijo:


> Tengo una impresora matricial que no uso a ver si sirven los motores,


No creo, casi con seguridad son motores Paso a Paso (PaP)


> tambien note que para mandril pueden servir los tornillos que llevan las pistolas para soldar


Es el mismo sistema que el mandril de joyero que comenté, pero si no me equivoco no cierran lo suficiente como para tomar brocas muy chicas.


Piensas destruir el soldador para emplear sus puntas  ?


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hoy arranqué a fabricarme mi soporte para armar un taladro de banco pero en versión miniatura (solo para PCBs y trabajos que no requieran fuerza).
Como soporte hice uno muy sencillo con tres tablas de MDF. Y para el desplazamiento vertical utilicé el de la lente de una lectora de CD/DVD de PC que tenía en desuso y resulta recontra precisa por tener doble eje (no se corre ni una décima en los otros dos ejes). También le quité el motor de la bandeja para usarlo con la mecha (tengo que probarlo, no tiene denominación alguna así que lo voy a meter en un cuentavueltas para ver cuántas RPM tiene. El torque es bueno, pero me temo que tal vez sea un poco lento).

Estoy esperando al miércoles para comprar resortes, varilla roscada y un par de pavadas más que me frenaron hoy para terminarlo. Y bueno, al igual que todos tengo que ver cómo sujeto la mecha al motor. Tengo varios engranajes largos que podrían servir de acople, pegando la mecha al mismo, y así podría armar mechas intercambiables.

A la noche les subo unas fotos si les interesa!


----------



## papirrin (Mar 3, 2014)

veo que la mayoria son de Argentina y quizas no les sirva pero acá están vendiendo en muchas electronicas estos motorcitos:



podrian ver si los surten alla.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Les dejo adjunta una foto de como va el soporte. Al mecanismo de la lente le pasé un tornillo para agarrar una L de metal sobre la cual monto el motor (que me quedó muy angosta porque pensaba usar una polea mas chica para adosar la mecha, pero conseguí poleas mas largas y anchas que me permiten hacer intercambiables las mechas). Parece flojo el sistema pero quedó veinte puntos. Mañana lo termino, me falta agregarle resortes a los ejes, una manija y montar el motor. La mecha quedó perfecta. Costó centrarla pero quedó


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 5, 2014)

Me gusta tu proyecto, mi dremel de banco ya viene en camino con 2 mandriles ajustables que compre, porque era odioso estar rompiendo las brocas porque no las  agarraba bien, por cierto tambien compre de esas brocas que traen el vastago de 3/8 pero son un fiasco finalmente son chinas y no aguantan nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2014)

Compren fresas odontológicas 

Las suelen vender los locales vecinos a la Facultad de Odontología


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gracias Ajna! Lo armé con retazos que tenía dando vueltas por ahí. Por eso lo "desprolijo". Pero va a quedar totalmente funcional. Lo bueno de los mecanismos de cd/dvd es el doble eje y que el agarre al mismo es bastante largo, por lo cual no se mueve para ningún lado excepto para donde debe.

Rat: lo decís por algo en especial? Tienen algún tipo de anclaje particular las fresas de odontología? Yo compro comunes para acero rápido, son bastante más baratas que las de carburo-tungsteno (o al menos así es como me las ofrecen). Para hacer pruebas preferí usar las más baratas, que igualmente me las están cobrando $19 cada una y la verdad me resultan cualquier cosa menos baratas


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2014)

Teniendo en cuenta el material a perforar y su espesor (sospecho que exagerando 3mm), la forma de tirabuzón de la broca no es necesaria.
Esa forma es para evacuar el material desplazado cuando la broca penetra en profundidad.
Entonces basta con una punta filosa tipo flecha, forma que se le puede dar a una "aguja de coser" especialmente en la parte del ojo (ya que es más ancha) la medida no es problema porque   suele rondar entre 0,5 y 1 mm.
Y el material de que están hechas (las buenas) suele ser acero al tungsteno.
Por último, a no  quitar las agujas a  parejas, madres o hermanas…..
Son bastante baratas, de hecho por menos de lo que sale una broca de 1mm se puede comprar un juego de agujas.
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Vos decís afilar la punta de una aguja para que queden dos caras planas opuestas? Sería muy interesante como alternativa a las mechas de siempre. Con qué las afilas? Y perforan tan bien como las comunes que tienen forma de tirabuzón? Que dicho sea de paso, el motor que estoy usando es de 4000rpm y no demasiado torque. Así y todo perfora que da miedo la de acero rápido! No pude aguantar y la probé con el motor a mano para ver si quedó centrada y me sorprendí del ojo que tengo... me volví loco un rato viendo por qué no giraba la mecha... pues sí giraba y mejor centrada que con la agujereadora de mano que solía usar  plus la polea no gira en falso cuando perforo, así que me quedó una bonita mecha de .75 intercambiable 
Tengo que buscar más de esas poleas largas así armo varias hasta 1.5mm y estoy hecho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Rat: lo decís por algo en especial? Tienen algún tipo de anclaje particular las fresas de odontología? Yo compro comunes para acero rápido, son bastante más baratas que las de carburo-tungsteno (o al menos así es como me las ofrecen). Para hacer pruebas preferí usar las más baratas, que igualmente me las están cobrando $19 cada una y la verdad me resultan cualquier cosa menos baratas


 
No soy Rat ! Ratias a Dios 

Lo de las fresas de odontología fué casual , mi hermana estudiaba odontología y hoy es odontóloga , hace implantología.

La ventaja es que *son muy fuertes y cortas* , por lo cual no  se rompen , y hay fresas que comen de frente , otras desbastan de costado , en punta , planas , esféricas ; y no son nada caras 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...b60wHD54HoDw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


Saludos !


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Uhh disculpá dosme! Tenía varias ventanas abiertas y se me mezcló tu mensaje, con otro post de ratmayor. 

Las conozco esas fresas pero no por odontología. Ví que un amigo las usaba. El tema es el vástago que si no me equivoco suele ser para mandril de 3/8 o cercano y ahí no me queda otra que adaptar uno al motor, además de usar un motor más potente porque mover ese conjunto ya no debe ser tan sencillo.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Vos decís afilar la punta de una aguja para que queden dos caras planas opuestas? Sería muy interesante como alternativa a las mechas de siempre. Con qué las afilas? Y perforan tan bien como las comunes que tienen forma de tirabuzón? Que dicho sea de paso, el motor que estoy usando es de 4000rpm y no demasiado torque. Así y todo perfora que da miedo la de acero rápido! No pude aguantar y la probé con el motor a mano para ver si quedó centrada y me sorprendí del ojo que tengo... me volví loco un rato viendo por qué no giraba la mecha... pues sí giraba y mejor centrada que con la agujereadora de mano que solía usar  plus la polea no gira en falso cuando perforo, así que me quedó una bonita mecha de .75 intercambiable
> Tengo que buscar más de esas poleas largas así armo varias hasta 1.5mm y estoy hecho.



La punta no, la parte del ojo, ya que es más ancha, y tenés que afilar en el sentido de giro.
te mando un dibujo para darte una idea.
La podés cortar con cualquier piedra de un minitorno y la afilas con la que sea de grano más fino de la misma herramienta.
Es un material bastante duro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> . El tema es el vástago que si no me equivoco suele ser para mandril de 3/8 o cercano y ahí no me queda otra que adaptar uno al motor, además de usar un motor más potente porque mover ese conjunto ya no debe ser tan sencillo.


 
El vástago ha de ser de 1,5 o 2 mm


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mmm puede que hasta entre justito justito en las poleas y no haya necesidad de andar masillando y desbalanceando el conjunto al cuete. Hoy me pego una vuelta por Capital para comprar otras cosas. Voy a ver qué consigo!

Por otro lado, he terminado la máquina. Después de perforar cinco de seis placas que quería hacer, llegué a la conclusión de que debo reemplazar los resortes por otros más blandos. O poner una palanca como corresponde aunque no me agrada mucho la idea ya que me quedó bastante cómodo así. Por otro lado el motor de la cassettera del Aiwa no va. Se frena mucho la mecha y se me terminó partiendo apenas arranqué la sexta placa, por lo cual voy a ver qué motor consigo. Lo único "bueno" es que como sabía que esto podía pasar, armé la máquina de forma tal de poder cambiar cualquier pieza cuando se me antoje. Y para el motor basta con adaptar una L por cada motor que pretenda probar/usar. Vale aclarar que no cualquier L sirve, me pasé un buen rato en lo del ferretero amigo seleccionando las que estuviesen escuadradas. Prestar atención a esto si alguien quiere copiarlo porque es lo único que no se puede corregir del conjunto.

Les regalo un video de la máquina andando con el motor que no sirvió como para que se vea. Verán que se traba un poco el conjunto precisamente porque son duros los engranajes y además la grasa que puse no es muy buena que digamos. Con un par de ajustes más queda como piña


----------



## Kepa (Mar 9, 2014)

Por 10 eurillos taladrete que me voy a pillar 
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/elect...chuck-Electric-drill-bits-0-6/1115717842.html


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 9, 2014)

Sera que si alcanza 12 mil rpm??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

Motor de lavarropas-lavadora


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kepa dijo:


> Por 10 eurillos taladrete que me voy a pillar
> http://es.aliexpress.com/item/elect...chuck-Electric-drill-bits-0-6/1115717842.html



Pues está impresionante eso! 
Y para nosotros los argentinos, por debajo del actual límite de compra de u$s 25 ---()
Puesto acá serían unos $200, con aduana y todo... Teniendo en cuenta que pedían eso solo por el mandril de joyero me parece una interesante compra...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 9, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pues está impresionante eso!
> Y para nosotros los argentinos, por debajo del actual límite de compra de u$s 25 ---()
> Puesto acá serían unos $200, con aduana y todo... Teniendo en cuenta que pedían eso solo por el mandril de joyero me parece una interesante compra...




podes pedirte lo que se te antoje hasta 999 dolares yanquis envio incluido, lo que te matan es con el papelerio y los impuestos. 35% en la tarjeta y el 50% en aduana, mas 35 pesos que te cobra el correo por manejarte el paquete


----------



## Kepa (Mar 10, 2014)

Púes aun mas interesante.. por 2,44 euros un taladro con una broca de 0,6mm, justo lo que necesito. 
http://www.buyincoins.com/item/12336.html


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 13, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> podes pedirte lo que se te antoje hasta 999 dolares yanquis envio incluido, lo que te matan es con el papelerio y los impuestos. 35% en la tarjeta y el 50% en aduana, mas 35 pesos que te cobra el correo por manejarte el paquete



No es más así. Tengo entendido que hoy en Argentina para poder importar, podés hacer solo dos compras de u$s 25 cada una por año, no acumulativas. Y para ámbas compras, tenés que presentar declaración a la AFIP, tenés que tener clave fiscal de nivel 2 y no sé que otras yerbas. Aduana se paga en ámbos casos, porque estás declarando lo que estás trayendo y chau. No zafan más los paquetes. Igualmente estoy analizando comprarmelo el motorcito con las brocas. Entra justo y es muuuy buen número!

Disculpen el offtopic


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> veo que la mayoria son de Argentina y quizas no les sirva pero acá están vendiendo en muchas electronicas estos motorcitos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106469
> 
> podrian ver si los surten alla.



En el D.F. y alrededores crees que se puedan conseguir?

Me parece que nadie habló acerca de esta pieza, si alguien lo hizo pido disculpas.

Rompiéndome la cabeza para ver donde conseguir un mandril o como hacer uno, entre las herramientas usadas para la fabricación de PCB's me topé con esta cosa:



Conocida como "navaja de precisión". Quien la conozca y/o tenga una, sabrá que no cuesta más de 30 pesitos mexicanos, lo que viene siendo alrededor de 2.50 dólares. Tiene un mecanismo para apretar la navaja muy similar al mandril:



Una foto detallada del conjunto de piezas que componen la navaja, muy similar, o igual que un mandril, o al menos servirá para el propósito tratado en todo este hilo. El CEO de la Fogonazo Inc. subió una imagen con un diseño parecido.



Y aquí una foto de una broca de 1mm en esta navaja, entra perfectamente, tengo una broca de 1.2m para pines de TDA o TO-220 y con un poco de esfuerzo para abrir un poco el collar (según wikipedia) y la broca entrará perfectamente también.



DMCR® FAQs:

Cuanto cuesta?
En los lugares que la he visto no pasa de los 30 pesos

Donde conseguirla?
En tiendas de artículos de oficina (office depot...), manualidades, maquetas, artística, en establecimientos llamados papelerías, no se en otros países como les llamen, eh... y en ciertos negocios donde vendan madera y derivados, ferreterías.... muchos lados. Aplica en varios países, es una pieza común.

De qué está hecha?
De aluminio, no pesa ni 10 gramos (DMCR® usó la báscula visual y táctil para medir el peso)

Cómo adaptarla a un motor?
En el otro extremo del mango, vamos con el tornero a que le haga el agujero en el centro del diametro a convenir, o podemos decirle que le haga una rosca para adaptarlo al mecanismo usado o adaptarlo uno mismo, etc...

Cómo pedirla?
Como navaja de precisión, cuter (explican como es), cuchillas para artística (son principalmente para artística)...

La has probado?
No, porque hasta hoy que ví este hilo, ví el mecanismo de tal navaja y me parece bueno, por eso lo escribí, y como parece que nadie habló de esta navaja, pues lo puse. Pero podría asegurar que funciona, dado que el mango es redondo, no hay desbalance, la abrazadera es de rosca y puede roscarse con la mano, es liviano, resistente, la broca entra muy bien, en fin.

A mi parecer es buena pieza, barata, fácil de conseguir, tiene el mecanismo que queremos, puede manejar brocas de distintos grosores, solo queda el agujero o adaptarla para nuestro propósito. Además, si no nos gusta, podemos comprar otra y tendremos una linda navaja para nuestras plaquitas para recortes menores a la hora de hacer PCB's, quitar rebabas de nuestros cortes. Y con la anterior navaja que usamos para nuestros taladros, trae al menos 3 repuestos de sus lindas cuchillas 

Que les parece?

Salu2!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 14, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> No es más así. Tengo entendido que hoy en Argentina para poder importar, podés hacer solo dos compras de u$s 25 cada una por año, no acumulativas. Y para ámbas compras, tenés que presentar declaración a la AFIP, tenés que tener clave fiscal de nivel 2 y no sé que otras yerbas. Aduana se paga en ámbos casos, porque estás declarando lo que estás trayendo y chau. No zafan más los paquetes. Igualmente estoy analizando comprarmelo el motorcito con las brocas. Entra justo y es muuuy buen número!
> 
> Disculpen el offtopic



25 dolares es la franquicia anual que tenes, se pierde en la primer compra del año. o sea, si tenes que pagas 100 dolares de impuesto de aduana te cobran 75 lechugas. la segunda vez te cobran el total. 

el formulario de la afip lo haces on line(una vez que ya te llego el carton de la aduana), pagas el vep(volante de pago electronico) on line, con esos pelpas vas a la aduana a retirar el paquete. en sentido de pagar es mucho mejor que antes. ahora pagas en tu casa y vas a esperar a que te den el paquete, antes tenias que pagar in situ y encima te cobraban al tuntun





Domonation Corporation dijo:


> En el D.F. y alrededores crees que se puedan conseguir?
> 
> Me parece que nadie habló acerca de esta pieza, si alguien lo hizo pido disculpas.
> 
> Rompiéndome la cabeza para ver donde conseguir un mandril o como hacer uno, entre las herramientas usadas para la fabricación de PCB's me topé con esta cosa:




tengo por hobby el modelismo, asiq ue uso mechitas muuy chiquititas. tengo mandriles de joyero, y el mas chico esta desentrada la mordaza asi que baila la mecha cuando agujereo a mano, asi que no me sirve, especialmente para mechas de 0,2 que se rompen con mirarlas, uso un manguito como el que mostras, la unica diferencia es que le puse un ruleman en la punta y pegado al ruleman una goma que apoya en la palma de la mano para girar mas veloz y que no se me hagan bolsa los dedos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> 25 dolares es la franquicia anual que tenes, se pierde en la primer compra del año. o sea, si tenes que pagas 100 dolares de impuesto de aduana te cobran 75 lechugas. la segunda vez te cobran el total.
> 
> el formulario de la afip lo haces on line(una vez que ya te llego el carton de la aduana), pagas el vep(volante de pago electronico) on line, con esos pelpas vas a la aduana a retirar el paquete. en sentido de pagar es mucho mejor que antes. ahora pagas en tu casa y vas a esperar a que te den el paquete, antes tenias que pagar in situ y encima te cobraban al tuntun
> 
> ...




Interesante...
Recién hace 10 minutos me puse a ver que tan bien va eso de las brocas en estas navajas y todo bien. Como entró en el mandril del taladro que tengo, se me ocurrió intentar hacer un agujero con la broca pero no pude, la broca está más gastada que nada, pero lo bueno es que no bailaba, ni vibra, ni nada, bien derecha la broca 

Tengo pensado comprar otra de estas navajas, cortarle un tanto para que no sea tan larga y luego ir a un torno para que le hagan el agujero a la medida de un eje del motor que usaría. Y listo! Si la broca ya no sirve de reemplaza sin necesidad de cambiar todo el mecanismo como antes hacía.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Tengo pensado comprar otra de estas navajas, cortarle un tanto para que no sea tan larga y luego ir a un torno para que le hagan el agujero a la medida de un eje del motor que usaría. Y listo! Si la broca ya no sirve de reemplaza sin necesidad de cambiar todo el mecanismo como antes hacía.



revisa el manguito cuando vayas a comprar, tuve uno que venia hueco hasta 3/4 del largo, y eso te complicaria hacer un agujero de medida de eje, por que, bueno, ya estaria hueco jeje


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> revisa el manguito cuando vayas a comprar, tuve uno que venia hueco hasta 3/4 del largo, y eso te complicaria hacer un agujero de medida de eje, por que, bueno, ya estaria hueco jeje



Por algo sentía cierto peso solo de un lado del mango.... 

 Ese hueco, si está bien redondo y centrado, igual puede servir. Solo hay que rellenarlo de epoxi o algo similar y bien derecho el eje del motor para que no empiece a "bailar" la broca.

O puede conseguirse un motor que tenga un eje que entre en ese agujero y sin necesidad de rellenar nada. 

O a últimas, sin recortar se manda a taladrar el agujero para el eje del motor


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 15, 2014)

si ese es el caso cortas una rodaja del extremo solido lo perforas al eje del motor lo pones en el motor y con paciencia lo "torneas" hasta que entre en el agujero ancho del bujero del manguito, espero haberme explicado


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 15, 2014)

Lo que tratas de explicar es esto, no?



Parece una muy buena idea, solo si el agujero o hueco que trae el mango esté bien redondo y bien centrado, así la broca no "bailaría" cuando encendamos el motor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2014)

echacatamente es mi idea y si solo en esas condiciones se podria, pero por lo regular esas piezas son torneadas y su rango de error no es tan drastico para nuestros fines


----------



## lizan (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola. yo también  con la  crisis,  necesite un taladro para remplazar el mini-taladro que utilizaba  así que juntando cosas del deposito ,me salio esto que  funciona muy bien , cómodo practico y sobre todo económico ,subo imágenes.  el motor use de una afeitadora eléctrica y el soporte de la mecha con una bornera de electricidad . el pulsador que coloque en la parte superior es indispensable porque si el motor esta girando al apoyarlo en la placa resbala produciendo rayaduras . también es importante tener en cuenta el sentido del giro del motor si gira en sentido  contrario la mecha no perfora (invirtiendo los cables de alimentación se soluciona este problema .Éxitos!!!,


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

lizan dijo:


> Hola. yo también  con la  crisis,  necesite un taladro para remplazar el mini-taladro que utilizaba  así que juntando cosas del deposito ,me salio esto que  funciona muy bien , cómodo practico y sobre todo económico ,subo imágenes.  el motor use de una afeitadora eléctrica y el soporte de la mecha con una bornera de electricidad . el pulsador que coloque en la parte superior es indispensable porque si el motor esta girando al apoyarlo en la placa resbala produciendo rayaduras . también es importante tener en cuenta el sentido del giro del motor si gira en sentido  contrario la mecha no perfora (invirtiendo los cables de alimentación se soluciona este problema .Éxitos!!!,



Y no "baila" la broca así con ese soporte? No vibra demasiado el motor por el peso que solo lo tiene de un lado? 

Esa broca la usas para los impresos? Se ve un poco gruesa 

Es buena idea un taladro así, pero lo malo es que al perforar muchas veces los agujeros no se hacen a 90º sino que entra la broca "supuestamente a 90º" y a la hora de ver tenemos los agujeros más chuecos que nada  nuestro pulso nos traiciona...


----------



## lizan (Mar 21, 2014)

Y no "baila" la broca así con ese soporte? No vibra demasiado el motor por el peso que solo lo tiene de un lado? 

Esa broca la usas para los impresos? Se ve un poco gruesa 

Es buena idea un taladro así, pero lo malo es que al perforar muchas veces los agujeros no se hacen a 90º sino que entra la broca "supuestamente a 90º" y a la hora de ver tenemos los agujeros más chuecos que nada nuestro pulso nos traiciona...


Bueno uso brocas de distinto diámetro la de la foto es la mas grande.  para el uso que le doy es suficiente la broca no baila  muy rara vez se desajusta .el problema que le encuentro es que si realizas los agujeros con una mecha de tamaño pequeño y luego intentas ensanchar con otra de mayor tamaño es prácticamente imposible se traba . perfora aluminio hasta  3 mm  lo hacia para marcar las perforaciones en los disipadores . para el trabajo de aficionado es perfecto .tengo buen pulso-  .llevo realizadas mas de 10 placas con este taladro pero todavía nada complicado lo máximo un integrado  de 16 pines .Éxitos!!!!


----------



## Josnaro (May 31, 2014)

Hola comp*AÑEROS*. Cual es vuestra técnica si existe para hacer los taladros del ci en la placa. A mi me queda muy bien hasta q*UE* pongo el zócalo q*UE* la mitad de las patas no coincide, siempre tengo que estar doblado patas.

Gracias.



Tengo q*UE* corregir el titulo q*UE* desde el móvil no puedo.


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2014)

Osea, te queda mal.

Pues la técnica es hacerlos bien, si la maquina es buena salen sin mas.
Hay que dejar el hueco en el pad y el cobre centra la broca


----------



## papirrin (May 31, 2014)

compra un base de pie y un dremel, o similar:


----------



## Josnaro (May 31, 2014)

*xxxxx*, pues peor m*E* lo pones. Porque tengo una igualita q*UE* la de la foto


----------



## papirrin (May 31, 2014)

XD pues otra solucion es que las hagas igual de chuecas pero pones una base que tiene las patas mas flexibles que los ci.






otra es que hagas o compres una de estas:




otra es que dejes de tomar bebidas alcohólicas que no ayudan al pulso


----------



## Josnaro (May 31, 2014)

Ok, la próxima usare un zócalo sin patas como plantilla. Haber como sale. Ya os contare


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2014)

Josnaro, mucho se habla de las diferentes técnicas de grabado del circuito impreso y una de las ventajas que tiene la técnica serigráfica y la de fotoimpresión (insolado del pcb con emulsión fotosensible y UV) es que te dejan perfectamente marcados los pad (centro de la isla), cosa que con el método de la plancha es un poco más difícil o complicado (pero se hace). Si el centro del pad esta bien marcado no vas a tener problemas a la hora de perforar, la mecha se posiciona casi sola, si no esta marcado vas a tener que utilizar un punzón para marcarlos, pero con cuidado por que a veces si golpeas fuerte el pertinax se estalla o agrieta del lado de los componentes. Para mi, esa es la clave, que los pad estén bien definidos a la hora de grabar, y vas a poder perforar bien alineado con casi cualquier maquina (aunque sea de mano o eléctrica) correctamente.


----------



## Yetrox (May 31, 2014)

@Josnaro a la hora de crear o diseñar el PCB, para usar cierto tipo de Zócalo Chino algunos son un poco mas anchos o hasta angostos, todo esto se evita es realizando un borrador, es imprimir el PCB en una hoja común a nivel de tinta bajo, ahí comparas el Zócalo si el PCB del IC esta mas ancho o mas angosto ajustas tu diseño y listo, lo que dice @dmc es muy cierto una buena impresión y mas con un buen método te dará un buen resultado, en mi caso si uso el borrador y guías de perforado.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

¿ En el diseño de tu PCB, aparece el agujero del pad ?




			
				Josnaro dijo:
			
		

> Hola comp*AÑEROS*. Cual es vuestra técnica si existe para hacer los taladros del ci en la placa. A mi me queda muy bien hasta q*UE* pongo el zócalo q*UE* la mitad de las patas no coincide, siempre tengo que estar doblado patas.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...




*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

Cuando haces el grabado de la placa ¿ Te quedan definidos los agujeros de los Pad´s ?

Si es así, no deberías tener inconveniente en alinear la mecha (Broca) con el cobre faltante (Agujer) del pad.

Publica algún diseño de los que llevas hecho.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Buenas, vengo a hacer mi pequeño aporte 

Hoy anduve por capital federal, y como estaba muy cerca, me di una vuelta por la calle Libertad, al 100, mas precisamente a "Casa doble V" (hoy comprendi lo de doble... ) para averiguar y comprar el mandril de mano. Me ofrecieron el que es doble, a $120,- asi que le dije "muchas gracias" y me fui. Salgo de ahi, y veo que en la vereda de enfrente esta "casa wasser", que parece un local mas viejo y con todo amontonado... la cuestion, es que le pregunto, me dice tengo este que es doble (el mismo de la vereda de enfrente) y vale.... $58,-  asi que le dije, venga pa ca, y de paso compre 2 mechas de 0,8, y una de 1,5mm tienen mechas desde 0,2mm para arriba, las de 0,8 valen $10,- y la de 1,5mm valen $7,-

Asi que al que le sirva, casa Wasser, libertad 163, tienen de todo.

Con respecto al mandril, note que es hueco, despues voy a tomarle la medida para ver como le acoplo el motor, seguramente con algun buje plastico o algo asi, voy a ver que tengo, cuando haga algo subo fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2014)

Los tres locales que hay en esa cuadra (y que se dedican a lo mismo) son parientes, primos y hermanos y comparten el mismo apellido, lo que no quiere decir que sean amigos .

Se dedican mayormente a venta a joyeros y altos artesanos-artistas, y lo de joyeros, artistas y odontólogos todo es caro. Hay cosas que uno tiene y el otro no tiene . . .  y viceversa.

En uno de los tres compré hace unos meses una punta cerámica Goot made un Japan algo de 100 pesos creo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 3, 2014)

es raro lo de esos locales. el mejor puesto, que parece boutique tiene las cosas 2 o 3 veces ams caras que la otra casa que parece que se caen las estanterias. he comprado vaaaaarias cosas, averiguando precios primero y en todo habia mucha diferencia


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 4, 2014)

Antes tenían un poco más de competencia, claro que en ese tiempo solo existía una casa doble v, ese competidor era Dillenius, en esas casas puede comprarse (entre otras cosas) sierritas para arco de calar de gran precisión (de origen suizo) que vienen en diferencias de décimas de milímetro.
Otra cosa que tienen y puede interesarle a los electrónicos es el líquido plateador (no recomendable porque la plata se oxida con facilidad), y el líquido dorador (pero dorador en serio) puede recubrir un PCB con una fina capa de oro.
Saludos.
PD: Por cierto, hay otra casa Wasser en la calle Ayacucho cerca de Corrientes…a todos alguna vez les compré algo.


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Buenas... les queria compartir mi perforadora de banco DIY... idea tomada de 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-Mini-Drill-Press/#step4

y adaptada a mis necesidades reales de dejar de romper mechas finitas...
Lo primero fue adaptar los planos a las correderas que consegui, siendo estas distintas a las propuestas en la guia... El resultado fueron las siguientes maderas para armar la perforadora...





Las maderitas cortadas... 





Y comenzando a colocar las correderas...



 

 



Armando la columna y colocando la base...



 

 



Ya armado me puse con una escuadra a controlar que corra paralelo el carro y resulto que al principio se desplazaba unos 5mm hacia adelante el carro asi que tuve que cortar las correderas y poner unos topes al carro para que no se salga para arriba...



 



Una ves que termine  de armar... se vino el resorte y la palanca de accionamiento... por supuesto que el resorte lo "cirujie"   de por "ahi" (por eso esta oxidado y feo)... sostenido este mediante 2 pitones abiertos...
La palanca de accionamiento por su parte es un destornillador que se cayo al piso de punta y se rompio esta... pivota en un tornillo mediante un suplemento hecho de chapa (unos flejecitos que vienen en los cierres centralizados universales para auto)



 

 

 



A esta altura no veia la hora de terminar... ansioso y todo me puse al dia siguiente a manosear una agujereadora a bateria que supuestamente no funciona mas (lo bueno es que solo estaba quemado el gatillo)



 

 



Ese mismo dia corto la empuñadura de la agujereadora de banco...





Ya con todo listo se fija el motor provisoriamente  (mas que nada para medir bien)



 





 



Una ves que las medidas daban para hacer otra cosa que poner los anclajes definitivos y un poco de glamour



 



Los anclajes por los que opte son 2 abrazaderas para manguera (sisi de auto... las comunes) de 90-70 la grande y 80-60 la chica... esta medida depende pura y exclusivame nte del tamaño de la perforadora que van a fijar... el glamour se le dio con un led azul iluminando la burbuja de nivel que en este caso no cumple mas funcion que una coqueteria

Por ultimo y como para rematar me hacia falta un poco de luz en la zona de perforado ya que no veo mucho   asi que le puse un corte de tira de led blanca (3 leds en una cintita de cobre con silicona encima... se entiende no?)







 



Espero que les haya gustado mi proyectito... esto es una solución como dije mas arriba a dejar de romper mechas de 0,8mm que me salen caras... 

Ahhh me olvidaba... el video oh shi   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Ug3Bh4xDM

Saludossss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2015)

Sería bueno que subieras las imágenes al foro. Es mas comodo para visualizarlas y quedan disponibles para toda la vida.

*PD:* Mooooooooiiiiii buen laburo!!!!!! Me encantó!!!!!


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Si a la siesta tengo internet las subo... la tormenta por aca se puso fulera!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2015)

Si tenés problemas, pedile por PM a los mods que lo hagan por vos.


----------



## Dario (Abr 7, 2015)

Medio basico pero es una buena idea...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

*! ! Mango con un corcho ¡ ¡*  


  ​


Está ingenioso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2015)

Está borracho ! 

Tiene tope para no agujerear la Darío mesa  ?


----------



## Dario (Abr 7, 2015)

parami esta muy bueno jeje... supongo que una vez que pasa lo que se esta perforando uno se da cuenta


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 7, 2015)

Yo tengo ese motor y porta brocas, pero el centro del eje no está muy alineado y prefiero no usarlo, aunque lo había pedido originalmente para esto, pero al ver la broca girando fuera de centro se volvió casi imposible hacer el agujero donde uno quería y preferí seguir con mi mototool.


----------



## polpi (Abr 8, 2015)

Este es el que uso hace muuuuucho y calienta un poquito su pequeño motor, pero funciona.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 7, 2015)

Este es uno de los que yo uso:


----------



## Yairman (Ene 21, 2017)

Aquí les comparto una idea que realice para adaptar unas brocas para impreso, la idea es bastante sencilla pero efectiva para utilizar puntas extraíbles hechas con el cabezal o cono de agujas de jeringa. La broca se puede fijar con pegamento instantáneo o una mezcla de 2 compontes de pegamento epoxico.



El acoble al motor es el pivote de la jeringa recortado, eso si debe ser jeringa con pivote Luer Lock para que tenga mejor fijación, pero depende del eje del motor para poder fijar el cono ya sea fijo o desmontable.

Como dice el dicho una imagen vale más que mil palabras así que dejo unas fotos de las multipuntas para impreso, que se pueden intercambiar y desechar al igual que una jeringa.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 21, 2017)

yo use un mecanismo de cd tambien, para acolpar el motor, y estoy esperando que me lleguen de china los mandriles para mechas de 0,8 a 1,5 mm, y con agujero para eje de motor de 2mm. Mientras lo uso con un mandril de joyero recortado y pegado a un motor, pero no quedó bien centrado, mañana si puedo subo fotos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Cuanto te salio?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 21, 2017)

Los mandriles chinos? 5 dolares el juego de 5 mandriles, mas los 100 pesitos del correo argentino, mas 3 meses de espera. Y espero que sea eso lo que me llegó, porque es un envio sin tracking y no se si son los 5 mandriles o las 5 sierras circulares para minitorno  cuando me llegue te confirmo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Te preguntaba porque había visto esto





Esto en mercadolibre
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-625702192-mandril-auto-ajustable-para-minitorno-dremel-4486-_JM_


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 21, 2017)

si si, ese esta bueno, pero es solo para dremel, yo compre estos:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-2mm-Mi...1-5mm-Drill-/181905532637?hash=item2a5a6a26dd

Se pueden poner en un motor de 12 volts con eje de 2mm, igual hay para ejes mas grandes y motores mas grandes.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Estan muy buenos vere de comprar algunos.
Resulta que tengo varios minitornos, y tengo dos que los accesorios de Dremel son totalmente compatibles.
Pero igual eso me interesan para otras cosas que quiero hacer, gracias por la info


----------



## jorge7458 (Ene 21, 2017)

Estimados:
Durante años yo use otro método para agujerear placas.-
Usaba un taladro de banco con mechas 0,8.-
En concreto ,el taladro y la mecha estaban fijos y teniendo la placa con las 2 manos ,centraba el lugar donde quería hacer el agujero y levantaba la placa .-
Prueben y verán que incluso es mas preciso para agujerear.-


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Eso puede hacer que se rompa la mecha, yo tengo en casa un taladro de banco cuyo mandril cierra a cero, si al atacar con ácido no deja una huella bien definida se puede utilzar por ejemplo un clavo ahusado y con cuidado se da un golpe con un martillo liviano y se marca mejor
También lo hago con mi taladro de mano, ya son años asi que no hay drama
Pero estoy haciendo un montaje basado en un tornillo 6mm de diámetro y paso 1mm, con una perilla adecuada se puede graduar con mucha facildad y posicionar con mucha presición
Lo próximo sera un sistema automatizado XY......


----------



## Yairman (Ene 21, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> yo use un mecanismo de cd tambien, para acolpar el motor, y estoy esperando que me lleguen de china los mandriles para mechas de 0,8 a 1,5 mm, y con agujero para eje de motor de 2mm. Mientras lo uso con un mandril de joyero recortado y pegado a un motor, pero no quedó bien centrado, mañana si puedo subo fotos.




Si son buenos esos mecanismos, en mi caso solo es para proyectos didácticos PCB  para perforar mis pcb si uso otras herramientas.

El mecanismo de la lectora es para sacarle ciertas piezas que necesito para un mini robot taladro

Ver el archivo adjunto 152624

Esos mandriles son muy buenos para diferentes diámetros de brocas, hay muchas maneras de adaptar una broma a un motor, pero para trabajos precisos si es mejor un taladro de banco, una CNC o en su defecto un soporte de banco Drenel.


----------



## jorger (Ene 22, 2017)

No había visto antes éste thread hasta ahora mismo 
Les dejo una idea de lo que estoy tratando de hacer:



Sip.. un taladro vertical con un motor brushless de VHS.
Aparatoso? Lo sé, pero vale la pena por la fuerza y lo tremendamente silencioso que es el sistema. Aparte que con el sistema de polea el motor no sufre lo más mínimo.
Va a servir para PCB's, y también para metal (principalmente aluminio).
El portabrocas gira a unas 700-750RPM aprox. Soy de los que tampoco le gustan las velocidades "excesivas" (a juicio de cada uno). Por experiencia, con velocidades lentas se trabaja muy bien siempre que el par lo permita..
PD: no me pregunten dónde se puede conseguir ese portabrocas.. lo encontré hace años por ahí tirado.
PD 2: buen partido le vamos a sacar a los mecanismos de cd 

No esperen que lo termine pronto, tengo pendiente avanzar en otras cosas..
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2017)

jorger dijo:


> El portabrocas gira a unas 700-750RPM aprox. Soy de los que tampoco le gustan las velocidades "excesivas" (a juicio de cada uno). Por experiencia, con velocidades lentas se trabaja muy bien siempre que el par lo permita..


Por experiencia las brocas entre más pequeñas requieren mayor velocidad para no romperlas. No sé si es el material de las brocas que compro, pero por regla me dan mejor resultado a más RPM.  En especial si es en metal.
Saludos!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 22, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Por experiencia las brocas entre más pequeñas requieren mayor velocidad para no romperlas. No sé si es el material de las brocas que compro, pero por regla me dan mejor resultado a más RPM.  En especial si es en metal.
> Saludos!



Es así, cuanto mas finita, mas RPM necesitan para funcionar bien.

Habria que ver cual es el limite maximo para las de 0,75 mm, 1 mm y 1,5mm


----------



## jorger (Ene 22, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Por experiencia las brocas entre más pequeñas requieren mayor velocidad para no romperlas. No sé si es el material de las brocas que compro, pero por regla me dan mejor resultado a más RPM.  En especial si es en metal.
> Saludos!


Cierto, aunque también he de decir que nunca he roto una broca 
Tengo de 0.7, 1,5, 2,5, 3 y 4mm, las compré hace un par de años en una ferretería. Nunca indagué sobre el material de las brocas, pero las mías son específicamente para metal (aunque en realidad valen de pm para cualquier cosa), de color dorado. Por ahí lo mismo da una idea del material del que están hechas


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 22, 2017)

Fotos de mi Taladro PCB hecho a lo que quede


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2017)

Estoy reciclando un "taladro" y no  será para pcb's .

Resulta que un vivo inteligente habilidoso quiso detener mas rápido la amoladora angular de 5" apretando el pulsador que traba el engranaje para quitar el disco    y le descabezo el angular completo ! 

Bueno , me la regalaron , limpié el aluminio roto y me quedó un motor de 500 Watts ( 3/4 hp? ) al cual estoy viendo de hacerle rosca al eje y ponerle un mandril común de taladro . (Quizás no soporte la vibración)

Quedaría algo así como un hiper mega brutus demolition Dremmel 

O quizás termine como Router   

No estoy en casa , no me pidan fotos , solo imaginenlo


----------

